# Surefire E1B MaxVision discussion



## mk2rocco (Jan 25, 2017)

What does everyone think about the new E1B MV? Looks like it's actually coming out now that it's in the 2017 catalog.

It's also listed in their new lifestyles page:
http://www.surefire.com/lifestyle-ces




E1B


----------



## RobertMM (Jan 25, 2017)

*Re: Surefire E1b MaxVision discussion*

IMHO it could use a higher low mode. 

5 lumens works for a TIR light but for this one maybe 12 lumens or so? Maxvision on 5 lumens is a bit diffuse.


----------



## kyhunter1 (Jan 25, 2017)

*Surefire E1b MaxVision discussion*

I hope this one hits the shelves. Like it the way it is. Maybe three modes but not a brighter low. The thing that intrigues me is the maxvision flood beam with a reflector. Probably want be able to hold the full 400 lumens for very long. If the price is not extreme, I will buy it. Still using and loving my first E1B from 2008.


----------



## mk2rocco (Jan 25, 2017)

*Re: Surefire E1b MaxVision discussion*

I'm curious how they upped the output to 400lm vs their other 1 cells lights? Maybe they went with XPL...


----------



## Tribull (Jan 25, 2017)

I actually find that DBR Guardian kind of intriguing.


----------



## Lucky Duck (Jan 26, 2017)

Oh oh, might have to get BOTH of these!! :twothumbs (In future please don't post 2 lights in the same thread, I can not afford it.)


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jan 26, 2017)

Wondering if they're using the plastic multifaceted reflector or if they'll use an aluminum orange peel reflector like their older lights (KL4)? ..


----------



## RobertMM (Jan 26, 2017)

MrGunsnGear at Facebook posted a pic of one at the ShotShow booth.
It appears smooth, with no facets. Just shallow and wide as one might expect.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## WarriorOfLight (Jan 26, 2017)

For me the E1B MV is very interesting. I also hope the light will work with LiIon cells not only LFP cells like the EB1. 

The E1B MV and the Aviators are the most interesting Surefire lights of the new 2017 products.


----------



## scout24 (Jan 26, 2017)

Looks like quite the beefy bezel.


----------



## RobertMM (Jan 26, 2017)

I'm thinking it could be more like a MD2 head, Scout24.
Maybe not that thick head walls but small front opening.

If it is the opposite and it is truly beefy, then that is one nice heatsink for the relatively modest 400 lumen high.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jan 26, 2017)

RobertMM said:


> I'm thinking it could be more like a MD2 head, Scout24.
> Maybe not that thick head walls but small front opening.



Yep, it sure looks similar to a Malkoff reflector with Don's McGizmo design.


----------



## RobertMM (Jan 26, 2017)

Yep, I'm thinking of this as sort of a new (Luxeon type flood) SF L4, with a shorter runtime but a low mode to make up for it.


----------



## JPA261 (Feb 2, 2017)

Did anyone contact Surefire yet and get an ETA on when this light will be released or if it will. [emoji12]


----------



## Lucky Duck (Feb 3, 2017)

ETA: Due mid to late 21st century.


----------



## xdayv (Feb 3, 2017)

Lucky Duck said:


> ETA: Due mid to late 21st century.



LOL.


----------



## BigBluefish (Feb 4, 2017)

I like it. But, I don't think I'm going to shell out $250 + for it. 
Which I what I expect SF will be asking. 
Now, please someone, tell me it will be priced more reasonably.


----------



## mebiuspower (Feb 4, 2017)

5 lumens is too low and 400 is too high for high... does an average person need a 400 lumens single-cell EDC light?


----------



## leon2245 (Feb 4, 2017)

The DBR Guardian reminds me of something... just can't put my finger on it.


----------



## marinemaster (Feb 4, 2017)

100% agree with post above. I think SF is on a different plan. I wrote about this a couple of times but it seems SF does not care. So if one day the led will be efficient enough and do 1000 lumens from one 123 then we will have 5 lumens and 1000 lumens level ? I have no need to use for such light. Anything more than 1000 lumens is starting to cross in the spotlight territory. Not only that but it seems that anything that has 123 in it these days from SF starts at $200 and up. I still like SF but I just cant pay what they asking. If they need to outsource to keep prices competitive i guess they will have to do that. A lot of electronic things are made overseas these days and they are top notch quality. I have a Fluke top of the line voltmeter made in CN and it works perfect. Today is not 1980's anymore. Anybody can make quality things anywhere.


----------



## mebiuspower (Feb 4, 2017)

SF has lost its ways after PK left... they're making it 400 lumens "because they can".

I wish I still have my original E1B but it was stolen along with my backpack.


----------



## kyhunter1 (Feb 6, 2017)

For similar battery life, 400 lumens is a vast improvement over 110. The flood beam has my interest too.


----------



## RobertMM (Feb 6, 2017)

OR, dial it down to 300 but offer more runtime. 
Wish some manufacturers upgraded lights that way too.


----------



## sledhead (Feb 6, 2017)

leon2245 said:


> The DBR Guardian reminds me of something... just can't put my finger on it.



Kind of looks like the Lupine Piko. I like the looks and idea of it.


----------



## JPA261 (Feb 7, 2017)

Contacted Surefire and all they said is sometime in the second quarter of this year. So, we shall see.🤔


----------



## tango44 (Feb 7, 2017)

Expensive
Flood beam
Too low, low mode (5 lumens)
What not to like?


----------



## RobertMM (Feb 7, 2017)

Looks like only the aluminum head and the reflector will have to be newly ade for this model, so it might be around the corner.

Same front glass as the E1B/EB1, maybe E1D driver, XPL they already have in stock as they put it in the G2X-LE, same old body+clip+clicky tailcap as older E1B but new markings.

A shrouded tail would be nice though.

Tango44, yes it's not going to be cheap but you can always spend your money elsewhere if it doesn't suit your tastes or budget.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Feb 7, 2017)

RobertMM said:


> A shrouded tail would be nice though.
> 
> Tango44, yes it's not going to be cheap but you can always spend your money elsewhere if it doesn't suit your tastes or budget.



I've got a couple of Z68 tailcaps that I think will fit this new E1B model. The ability to tailstand in a small light is greatly appreciated and the shroud really helps if you are fumble fingered like me. I just hope they don't do a half a** shrouded model like the EB1 that barely tailstands. And, I hope as an E1B, the classic 'E' series accessories still fit unlike with the tailcaps on the EB1.

I thinking that the street price of this new model will be well under $200. I bought an EB1 on Amazon for $126 a couple of years ago with a daily deal and I think I paid around $140 for another one from an authorized online dealer.



WarriorOfLight said:


> For me the E1B MV is very interesting. I also hope the light will work with LiIon cells not only LFP cells like the EB1.



My latest EB1 seems to work fine with 3.7 volt RCR123A's and I agree, hope that is also the case with the new E1B MV. :thumbsup:


----------



## RobertMM (Feb 7, 2017)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> My latest EB1 seems to work fine with 3.7 volt RCR123A's and I agree, hope that is also the case with the new E1B MV. :thumbsup:



Seems to be the trend on their single CR123 lights:
My E1D works fine with a Fenix 16340 too.


----------



## Sean (Feb 7, 2017)

I actually like the idea of a 5 lumen low. Plenty of light in total darkness.


----------



## Lucky Duck (Feb 7, 2017)

I haven't seen anyone complaining about the Zebralight SC63W having "too much" brightness. I understand that, yes the Zeb has many options for selections of brightness, but it does offer much brighter levels. The Maxvision is offering a simpler solution for a pocketable flooder. OK, maybe apples & oranges comparison here as the Zebra is cheaper, smaller, lighter, more versatile, with longer battery life and a neutral tint but I digress. (Back in flash, am headed to the Zebralight website to buy a 63W :- )


----------



## StandardBattery (Feb 7, 2017)

Lucky Duck said:


> I haven't seen anyone complaining about the Zebralight SC63W having "too much" brightness. I understand that, yes the Zeb has many options for selections of brightness, but it does offer much brighter levels. The Maxvision is offering a simpler solution for a pocketable flooder. OK, maybe apples & oranges comparison here as the Zebra is cheaper, smaller, lighter, more versatile, with longer battery life and a neutral tint but I digress. (Back in flash, am headed to the Zebralight website to buy a 63W :- )


You don't need a 63w because if you've been paying attention you already have one or more 62W and have been using them for a couple of years.  You could always get a 'SC600Fd Mk III Plus' and it makes it very easy to forget all about the new E1B even though I really like my previous versions of the light (you need to get the correct tail-cap on it though).


----------



## Federal LG (Feb 9, 2017)

This light sounds nice, but... WHEN?

When SF will release it for sale?

I CAN´T WAIT TOO LONG!


----------



## DAN92 (Feb 9, 2017)

The E1B MV is interesting, my next purchase as soon as it comes out, but when: 2017, 2018?


----------



## Lucky Duck (Feb 9, 2017)

DAN92 said:


> The E1B MV is interesting, my next purchase as soon as it comes out, but when: 2017, 2018?



* Pls. see post #15.*


----------



## Agile54 (Feb 9, 2017)

IMO post #25 seems to be a *tad* more realistic.


----------



## teak (Feb 9, 2017)

Glad to see a reflector in an E series. Don't like the 5 lumen low. 10 or 15 would be good. Guess they going in the right direction. I'll wait till it hits my dealers warehouse so I don't have to pay 250 bucks or more. Still not the surefire of used to love, but that's not coming back.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Feb 9, 2017)

teak said:


> Still not the surefire of used to love, but that's not coming back.



It is however an interesting retro product with direct lineage to the PK glory days. Who ever thought that the E1B would be back after the EB1 arrived and broke the lego capability of the E series tailcaps and other accessories?

The UM2 is another recent legacy inspired design with the knurling and feel of the original U2. It is allegedly already discontinued on release to the market however. :sigh:

Will more of these LED classics be revived? Or is the plastic squeeze light and the cellphone case/battery the future of EDC SureFire's?


----------



## teak (Feb 9, 2017)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> It is however an interesting retro product with direct lineage to the PK glory days. Who ever thought that the E1B would be back after the EB1 arrived and broke the lego capability of the E series tailcaps and other accessories?
> 
> The UM2 is another recent legacy inspired design with the knurling and feel of the original U2. It is allegedly already discontinued on release to the market however. :sigh:
> 
> Will more of these LED classics be revived? Or is the plastic squeeze light and the cellphone case/battery the future of EDC SureFire's?


I wouldn't put too much faith in surefire reviving the oldies personally. Heck, who even knows if this e1b mv will even be released. If it does however, I will pick one up. Now, if it stays with me may be another story. [emoji6]


----------



## JPA261 (Mar 11, 2017)

Looks like the Surefire E1B Maxvision is available on Brightguy.com for $199.00!![emoji2]


----------



## mk2rocco (Mar 11, 2017)

Sweet! Surefire actually came through


----------



## Agile54 (Mar 11, 2017)

JPA261 said:


> Looks like the Surefire E1B Maxvision is available on Brightguy.com for $199.00!![emoji2]



Nice find JPA, will be interesting to see some user feedback posts here.


----------



## kyhunter1 (Mar 11, 2017)

It being abailable [emoji16] $199 [emoji35]. I want this light but cannot put that kind of money into it.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Mar 14, 2017)

I've bought at least a half dozen E1B's over the years including a couple in the SF 30th Anniversary Collector Sets. I modded one with a warm white XP-G thanks to some help from other folks here on CPF.

My only question about the E1B MV is how green is it? All of my recent CR123A SureFire's have that coke bottle tint :green: no matter how much I try to pretend otherwise.


----------



## Agile54 (Mar 16, 2017)

kyhunter1 said:


> It being abailable [emoji16] $199 [emoji35]. I want this light but cannot put that kind of money into it.



Somewhat agree w/ kyhunter here, thinking the price means we won't see a user feedback post here for a while.


----------



## TMedina (Mar 16, 2017)

Interesting - I wasn't expecting a smooth reflector. I thought it would have been an "orange peel variant" - similar to what you see on the Surefire Titan A/Plus models.

I'll keep hope alive for an E1L with a "MaxVision" reflector. And, dare I hope, the E1L-AA with MaxVision.


----------



## WarriorOfLight (Mar 17, 2017)

TMedina said:


> I'll keep hope alive for an E1L with a "MaxVision" reflector. And, dare I hope, the E1L-AA with MaxVision.


I don't think that there will come an new light of the Outdoorsman series. They phased out the E1L, E2L and E2L-AA a year ago.... 

But at all I'd be in for a E1L-AA doesn't matter with or without MV reflector


----------



## RobertMM (Mar 17, 2017)

A lot of people clamoring for a 1aa Surefire. 
We should all email them. Who knows..

I'm setting aside funds for the EB1MV.
The moment it appears on local B&M stores( SE Asia), I'll grab one.


----------



## DAN92 (Mar 17, 2017)

Ordered today on ebay, I look forward to receiving it.


----------



## Agile54 (Mar 17, 2017)

DAN92 said:


> Ordered today on ebay, I look forward to receiving it.



So now we'll have some user feedback & I'm looking forward to your thoughts Dan.


----------



## TMedina (Mar 17, 2017)

WarriorOfLight said:


> I don't think that there will come an new light of the Outdoorsman series. They phased out the E1L, E2L and E2L-AA a year ago....
> 
> But at all I'd be in for a E1L-AA doesn't matter with or without MV reflector



All excellent and valid points, but what the hell - I didn't say I was being reasonable. Just hopeful. Or delusional - whatever. 

EtA: The major drawback to the E1L, in my opinion, is the use of the focused beam. Great for distance, but absolutely horrible for close quarters use. The beam profile on the new Titan A/Plus models would be *perfect* in an E1L format.


----------



## SVT-ROY (Mar 18, 2017)

One for auction on eBay..... Nahhhh I'll wait


----------



## JPA261 (Mar 18, 2017)

I wonder why they are on eBay and one dealer, but not on their website yet. I figure that they would when the Avaitors are out.


----------



## jodoma (Mar 19, 2017)

Ordered one on OpticsPlanet using a coupon code...looking forward to testing it.


----------



## Federal LG (Mar 22, 2017)

jodoma said:


> Ordered one on OpticsPlanet using a coupon code...looking forward to testing it.



GREAT!!

We´re all waiting (anxiously) for your impressions and (lots of) pictures. :naughty:


----------



## Renegade315 (Mar 22, 2017)

This E1B MV works! I have been using it daily for a few days, it is exactly what I have been waiting for! The 5 lumens actually is perfect, the high 400 lumens definitely gets you noticed! I like this one best so far! I have owned all of their backups previously.


----------



## JPA261 (Mar 22, 2017)

Renegade315 said:


> This E1B MV works! I have been using it daily for a few days, it is exactly what I have been waiting for! The 5 lumens actually is perfect, the high 400 lumens definitely gets you noticed! I like this one best so far! I have owned all of their backups previously.



Pictures pictures pictures!!


----------



## jodoma (Mar 23, 2017)

Federal LG said:


> GREAT!!
> 
> We´re all waiting (anxiously) for your impressions and (lots of) pictures. :naughty:



Well, it will be a while. After an issue with PayPal processing the transaction, I reordered and it is now saying 1-3 months to ship.


----------



## mbw_151 (Mar 23, 2017)

Is it too early to ask about regulation of the 400 lumen output? Is it flat, stepped, or does the output just run down hill like the EB1? I hope this isn't another light built to look good against the ANSI spec for runtime.


----------



## BigBluefish (Mar 23, 2017)

Just...great. I liked the 110 lumen E1B.
I really liked the 200 lumen EB1. 
Now...400 lumens?! And, not cheap.:sigh:


----------



## Lucky Duck (Mar 23, 2017)

BigBluefish said:


> Just...great. I liked the 110 lumen E1B.
> I really liked the 200 lumen EB1.
> Now...400 lumens?! And, not cheap.:sigh:



Same here on the Backups. Hopefully the quality will be customary Surefire & worth the (high) $$$! Am planning on this one & a new Aviator.


----------



## Kamerat (Mar 23, 2017)

Isn't this just SF copying Elzetta and Malkoff? Broader beam for close range, two brightness levels, 123 battery. Will be interesting to see side by side comparison. I love my Elzetta lights, but the beam is kind of square.


----------



## TMedina (Mar 23, 2017)

They seem to have realized that the TIR optic, while useful in some applications, absolutely blows for close to medium work.

I find it somewhat amusing that they didn't start looking at orange peel-esque reflectors until they could come up with something they could patent ("MaxVision").


----------



## mk2rocco (Mar 23, 2017)

Anyone report on the tint yet?


----------



## RobertMM (Mar 24, 2017)

mbw_151 said:


> Is it too early to ask about regulation of the 400 lumen output? Is it flat, stepped, or does the output just run down hill like the EB1? I hope this isn't another light built to look good against the ANSI spec for runtime.



More like the E1D graph, makes sense for them to just use the same circuit, just pop a XPL-HD instead of a XP-G2.


----------



## DumboRAT (Mar 24, 2017)

Can someone please discuss how the switch operates on this one.  Is it a press-through, or a debounce? That it comes on in high makes me think the latter.


----------



## RobertMM (Mar 25, 2017)

DumboRAT said:


> Can someone please discuss how the switch operates on this one.  Is it a press-through, or a debounce? That it comes on in high makes me think the latter.



The two-stage(press through low for high) switches seem to be gone. 
Like the EB1 and E1D, they have clickies and come on high first.


----------



## Agile54 (Mar 25, 2017)

While selfish admittedly, i was glad they went hi/lo as the light is an ID tool for use w/ my EDC pistol/s.


----------



## DAN92 (Mar 28, 2017)

I received today my E1B MV in a neutral cardboard box with the flashlight in a plastic bag and the instructions surefire.


I think it's a pre-series model.


----------



## WarriorOfLight (Mar 28, 2017)

I also received my E1B MV today. The flashlight also was in the "Brown box" with instructions, Surefire sticker, Piece of paper with other Surefire products and also a battery warning paper. The beam itself of my E1B MV is not green in any way, for me it is White / cream White. I'm happy with the E1B MV. In a wall distance of ~30 cm there is no visible hot spot anymore, like the EB1 has. The E1B MV is definately a low distance light (as advertised). I like it 

Btw. I do not think the E1B MV is a pre series light because of the Brown box, my light has a Serial #A008xx.


----------



## DAN92 (Mar 28, 2017)

WarriorOfLight said:


> The beam itself of my E1B MV is not green in any way, for me it is White / cream White.


A neutral white but I see a little greenish.



WarriorOfLight said:


> Btw. I do not think the E1B MV is a pre series light because of the Brown box, my light has a Serial #A008xx.


I would have preferred a black / red packaging as usual, the serial number of mine is A001xx.


----------



## WarriorOfLight (Mar 28, 2017)

DAN92 said:


> A neutral white but I see a little greenish.


The beam of my E1B MV is definately not greenish. The center of the beam is a little bit more yellow than the outer of the beam. 



DAN92 said:


> I would have preferred a black / red packaging as usual, the serial number of mine is A001xx.


I agree with you, but at the end the packaging will be stored in the Basement. Therefore I don't mind...


----------



## TMedina (Mar 28, 2017)

How does the beam profile look at a distance? Say, from one end of the room to the other?


----------



## DAN92 (Mar 28, 2017)

WarriorOfLight said:


> The beam of my E1B MV is definately not greenish. The center of the beam is a little bit more yellow than the outer of the beam.


Exact, but I see the greenish tint on the Low output (5 Lumens).


----------



## BigBluefish (Mar 28, 2017)

This is looking pretty good. I like my EB1, but I'm not so fond of the TIR spot beam on that light or my E1L for close work. The E1B MV reflector, I think, would be better in this regard. Looks as though I will be seeing one of these in my near future. 

And now they've gone and brought out a single cell "Aviator".  I'm going to have to sell a kidney or something.


----------



## nosuchagency (Mar 28, 2017)

got one scheduled for delivery on thursday. been carrying an e1d since the day they came out, but if this one lives up to expectations, it's a pretty big deal finally getting opportunity to change out primary edc with yet another sf.


----------



## TMedina (Mar 28, 2017)

I just can't get past 400 lumens - if I wanted a tactical light, I'd carry a dedicated tactical light. Give me a solid, respectable 45 ~ 65 lumens for hours on end.


----------



## RobertMM (Mar 29, 2017)

TMedina said:


> I just can't get past 400 lumens - if I wanted a tactical light, I'd carry a dedicated tactical light. Give me a solid, respectable 45 ~ 65 lumens for hours on end.



Not fond of the E1L-a? 

Maybe if SF bumped low on the E1B-MV to maybe 20-30 lumens, it would be a less ridiculous mode spacing. 
IMHO low should be 5-15% of high, on a two mode light.
I'm fond of my E1D, but sometimes wish low was brighter.


----------



## kaichu dento (Mar 29, 2017)

RobertMM said:


> Not fond of the E1L-a?
> 
> Maybe if SF bumped low on the E1B-MV to maybe 20-30 lumens, it would be a less ridiculous mode spacing.
> IMHO low should be 5-15% of high, on a two mode light.
> I'm fond of my E1D, but sometimes wish low was brighter.


I 100% agree with this and have always thought that while multiple level lights can be well served with even much lower low levels than 5 lumens, too wide in the mode spacing can be nearly as frustrating as too narrowly spaced levels.

Still love the E1L too.


----------



## TMedina (Mar 29, 2017)

I have the older E1L - with a diffuser cap, precisely because, as others have noted, the TIR optic is sub-optimal for close quarters work. I never bought the E1L-A because it only upped the output and the bezel was incompatible with the e-series filters I already had, so I gained nothing that I wanted.

If not for that TIR optic, the E1L would be excellent for the vast majority of my casual lighting needs. Which is not to say I wouldn't buy an updated version, if the improvements were of practical benefit to me.


----------



## nosuchagency (Mar 29, 2017)

Agile54 said:


> While selfish admittedly, i was glad they went hi/lo as the light is an ID tool for use w/ my EDC pistol/s.



agreed. appears based on some comments that they've simply lost sight of fact that this is a purpose-driven model. plenty of variable setting offerings out there for general day-to-day use, etc.; sf and otherwise, which was never the intent of backup line...


----------



## DAN92 (Apr 2, 2017)

My Surefire E1B Backup MaxVision.


----------



## kj2 (Apr 2, 2017)

Dan, where did u order? somewhere in Europe?


----------



## DAN92 (Apr 2, 2017)

kj2 said:


> Dan, where did u order? somewhere in Europe?


On Ebay in the United States.


----------



## JPA261 (Apr 2, 2017)

Very nice!!! Did yours come in a brown box also? Wonder if Surefire is going to do that or just for the earlier ones

I ordered mine directly from Surefire so I guess I can let you know.

How are you liking the light so far?


----------



## DAN92 (Apr 2, 2017)

JPA261 said:


> Very nice!!! Did yours come in a brown box also? Wonder if Surefire is going to do that or just for the earlier ones
> 
> I ordered mine directly from Surefire so I guess I can let you know.
> 
> How are you liking the light so far?


Thanks JPA' , It is also a brown box.

The beam is broad and powerful, the tint is a little white/greenish, but I'm used with my other Surefire.


----------



## kj2 (Apr 2, 2017)

DAN92 said:


> On Ebay in the United States.


:thumbsup:
I just placed a bid on the E1B-MV. Bit of a shame that it takes awhile before new SF lights arrive in the EU.


----------



## DAN92 (Apr 2, 2017)

kj2 said:


> :thumbsup:
> I just placed a bid on the E1B-MV. Bit of a shame that it takes awhile before new SF lights arrive in the EU.


Great! , ....and the price is high in Europe.


----------



## Modernflame (Apr 2, 2017)

The Backup series was greatly in need of a broader beam pattern. I never understood the purpose of a one cell pocket light that compresses 200 lm into a space laser death ray. Generally, I need my edc light for closer tasks and I have larger, dedicated thrower type lights for distance applications. The new E1B MV is a welcome change, but I agree with Kamerat. This new light is too much like a Malkoff MD2 or an Elzetta Alpha, both of which are substantially cheaper and have fully potted electronics.


----------



## WarriorOfLight (Apr 2, 2017)

DAN92 said:


> The beam is broad and powerful, the tint is a little white/greenish,...


But it is like I said my E1B-MV does not have a green tint on low. I compared the tint with my P2X and definately the tint is not greenish, it is on low yellow. My P2X has a greenish tint, ...


----------



## DAN92 (Apr 2, 2017)

WarriorOfLight said:


> But it is like I said my E1B-MV does not have a green tint on low. I compared the tint with my P2X and definately the tint is not greenish, it is on low yellow. My P2X has a greenish tint, ...


Or it's my eyes that see green everywhere.


----------



## teak (Apr 3, 2017)

I noticed my dealer warehouse has 1 in stock..not sure if I want to buy. Even at dealer cost. I kicked it around for a bit. If it had a 10 or 15 lumen low I would probably get one. 5 is just pointless to me. To low for normal tasks and too bright for moonlight..i would rather it be a single mode.


----------



## JPA261 (Apr 7, 2017)

So got my E1B MV and do I love this light! So compact and such a smooth flood light. My new favorite edc light!


----------



## leon2245 (Apr 8, 2017)

teak said:


> I noticed my dealer warehouse has 1 in stock..not sure if I want to buy. Even at dealer cost. I kicked it around for a bit. If it had a 10 or 15 lumen low I would probably get one. 5 is just pointless to me. To low for normal tasks and too bright for moonlight..i would rather it be a single mode.



Same here. Am debating between this and the new aviator.


----------



## archimedes (Apr 8, 2017)

Modernflame said:


> The Backup series was greatly in need of a broader beam pattern. I never understood the purpose of a one cell pocket light that compresses 200 lm into a space laser death ray. Generally, I need my edc light for closer tasks and I have larger, dedicated thrower type lights for distance applications. The new E1B MV is a welcome change ....



Just to present a different perspective on the original E1B ....

I used one of these for years precisely because there were very few other quality options for a small compact robust "thrower" flashlight.

Of course, given the tight beam profile, I also carried a diffuser for those times I wanted a floodier beam.

My E1B has since been replaced with a LensLight Mini, which has an adjustable beam shape.

There is no similar lack of choices for small floody flashlights like the E1B-MV (including many competing alternatives with triple optics) , and no easy way to change its floody textured reflector beam into a narrow spot, so it is a less compelling update for me :shrug:


----------



## Modernflame (Apr 8, 2017)

That's legitimate. I would not have considered a diffuser, since I thought Surefire's diffusers only fit larger lights. 




archimedes said:


> Just to present a different perspective on the original E1B ....
> 
> I used one of these for years precisely because there were very few other quality options for a small compact robust "thrower" flashlight.
> 
> ...


----------



## archimedes (Apr 8, 2017)

Modernflame said:


> That's legitimate. I would not have considered a diffuser, since I thought Surefire's diffusers only fit larger lights.



Oh, I suppose you _could_ use a SF diffuser, or ...






[emoji14]


----------



## Sean (Apr 9, 2017)

Will this run off a 3.7v li-ion?


----------



## WarriorOfLight (Apr 15, 2017)

I made a short review with pictures in a german forum. But since it has a lot pictures it may be also interesting here: link


----------



## leon2245 (Apr 15, 2017)

DAN92 said:


> Or it's my eyes that see green everywhere.



ill take a little tint shift on low vs pwm.

No PWM, and classic e-tail compatibility confirmed, correct?


----------



## Gadgetman7 (Apr 15, 2017)

It will run on RCR123. Doesn't seem to affect the brightness though.


----------



## parnass (Apr 16, 2017)

WarriorOfLight said:


> I made a short review with pictures in a german forum. But since it has a lot pictures it may be also interesting here: link



:goodjob: Good photos. Thanks.


----------



## jodoma (Apr 18, 2017)

Received mine today. Really liking the clip so far. Beam pattern is beautiful.


----------



## JohnSmith (Apr 19, 2017)

I kind of want one of these lights now. I think a Surefire Z68 tailcap would look pretty good on it.


----------



## TMedina (Apr 19, 2017)

Oh very nice. I was expecting a reflector similar to the Titan line.


----------



## kssmith (Apr 19, 2017)

TMedina said:


> Oh very nice. I was expecting a reflector similar to the Titan line.



I was thinking the same thing about the reflector. I was dubious at first when it came in, and then I had to wait all day for a good test of the light. But I've had one now for around 1.5 weeks, and really love it. The beam is great, size is right. I'm really impressed with it. This and my UM2 are my two main lights to carry now.


----------



## Sean (Apr 25, 2017)

Well, I also got a Surefire E1b MV. 
It's about what I expected. I like it. The head is smaller and more tapered than recent TIR E-series heads. It works fine with a 16650 in a 2 cell E-series body. Low output in reality is about 9-10 lumens. Tint is slightly to the greenish/yellow side.


----------



## archimedes (Apr 25, 2017)

Sean said:


> .... How do I put up pictures using the cpf app?



If you use the "IMG" tags around an URL from a photo-hosting service, the picture will display in-line


----------



## Flashlight Dave (Apr 26, 2017)

Modernflame said:


> The Backup series was greatly in need of a broader beam pattern. I never understood the purpose of a one cell pocket light that compresses 200 lm into a space laser death ray. Generally, I need my edc light for closer tasks and I have larger, dedicated thrower type lights for distance applications. The new E1B MV is a welcome change, but I agree with Kamerat. This new light is too much like a Malkoff MD2 or an Elzetta Alpha, both of which are substantially cheaper and have fully potted electronics.


 I assume you are both talking about the EDC and not the MD2. If so I was wondering if anyone new if the beams are similar?


----------



## Sean (May 1, 2017)

archimedes said:


> If you use the "IMG" tags around an URL from a photo-hosting service, the picture will display in-line



Thanks, I finally figured it out.


----------



## archimedes (May 1, 2017)

Sean said:


> Thanks, I finally figured it out.


Your photos are now displaying properly, cheers !


----------



## Rob Babcock (May 2, 2017)

Modernflame said:


> The Backup series was greatly in need of a broader beam pattern. I never understood the purpose of a one cell pocket light that compresses 200 lm into a space laser death ray. Generally, I need my edc light for closer tasks and I have larger, dedicated thrower type lights for distance applications. The new E1B MV is a welcome change, but I agree with Kamerat. This new light is too much like a Malkoff MD2 or an Elzetta Alpha, both of which are substantially cheaper and have fully potted electronics.



Apropos of nothing I really didn't mind the narrow beam of my old E1b lights. IMO it helped make up for the fact that they were 'only' 110 lumens. Funny- I used to think I would be buried with an E1b in my pocket but now both of them are gone, replaced by three MDC's and an Elzetta Alpha. I don't want to dog on the venerable old light but the MDC is better in every way, at least for me. The new E1b MV seems like a good product but it seems to best the MDC only on max output.

And just what is "MaxVision"? I gather from this thread that it's simply a reflector with a patentable tweak in the shape? I will reserve judgement til I see one but I'm a little skeptical and burnt out on twenty-five-cent buzzwords.


----------



## Flashlight Dave (May 2, 2017)

Just want to add my two cents. I got mine a couple days ago. It is wonderful! The low and high are about perfect. The low is brighter than 5 lumens. The current is 1.7 amps on high and .02 on low. I'm wondering how long the battery will last.


----------



## hatman (May 2, 2017)

How is the tint -- still a greenish cool white?

Does it run well on rechargeable lithium ions?


----------



## JPA261 (May 2, 2017)

My high is more a white but the low does have the greenish tint.

As far as using rechargeables, can't say on account I don't have any to test out


----------



## vadimax (May 2, 2017)

Sean said:


>



Funny how Surefire with that price tag manages to place a LED off center...


----------



## WarriorOfLight (May 2, 2017)

vadimax said:


> Funny how Surefire with that price tag manages to place a LED off center...


I don't think the LED is off center in this particular case. For me it seems Sean does not place the lens of the camera in corresponding to the reflector center.

You can see a little bit of the "bump" in the middle of the E1B head on the left-top of the image.  I think Sean knows more


----------



## DAN92 (May 2, 2017)

Sean said:


> Tint is slightly to the greenish/yellow side.


I am not the only one to notice it.


----------



## Sean (May 2, 2017)

hatman said:


> How is the tint -- still a greenish cool white?
> 
> Does it run well on rechargeable lithium ions?



Mine is slightly greenish/yellow & yes it runs great on lithium ions.



vadimax said:


> Funny how Surefire with that price tag manages to place a LED off center...



Yes, it does appear to be slightly off center, but not nearly as bad as some of the Titans were. I've white wall hunted the light and could not find any consequence to the LED being slightly off center, probably due to the way the reflector diffuses the light. I do realize inconsequential things can really bother people though.


----------



## hatman (May 2, 2017)

Sean said:


> Mine is slightly greenish/yellow & yes it runs great on lithium ions.
> 
> Rechargeables, yes?


----------



## Flashlight Dave (May 2, 2017)

hatman said:


> How is the tint -- still a greenish cool white?
> 
> Does it run well on rechargeable lithium ions?



Mine has a slight green tint to it as with all of them it seems. I was wondering. David Cho said that with the new advances in LED technology that his new lights were 85cri. His lights have the same green tint. I have been comparing his verses the MV and in my opinion I don't think they are the same but I do think the backup MV has a higher cri than some of their more recent but older lights. Its still a bit subjective.

As for if it can run a 16340 (if I remember that number correctly) someone is going to have to find out what type of circuit it has, if it is a buck or a boost. I would like to know as well. I think someone mentioned they have tried it and it worked fine but the issue is over volting the LED. If you over volt the LED it will take some time for it to burn up so the effects will not be immediate. However, someone more knowledgeable should chime in on this.


----------



## Sean (May 2, 2017)

Flashlight Dave said:


> As for if it can run a 16340 (if I remember that number correctly) someone is going to have to find out what type of circuit it has, if it is a buck or a boost. I would like to know as well. I think someone mentioned they have tried it and it worked fine but the issue is over volting the LED. If you over volt the LED it will take some time for it to burn up so the effects will not be immediate. However, someone more knowledgeable should chime in on this.



I tested the light output of my E1B MV using a lithium primary and a 16650 li-ion battery. The output was identical so I do not believe the LED is being overdriven. If that were the case the light output should have measured higher.


----------



## Flashlight Dave (May 3, 2017)

Sean said:


> I tested the light output of my E1B MV using a lithium primary and a 16650 li-ion battery. The output was identical so I do not believe the LED is being overdriven. If that were the case the light output should have measured higher.



Thats good to hear. Also was wondering how does one check the light output? Lux meter?


----------



## Sean (May 3, 2017)

Flashlight Dave said:


> Thats good to hear. Also was wondering how does one check the light output? Lux meter?



Lux meter would work. I've always used a solar cell with a specific thickness piece of paper in front of it.


----------



## High_Beams (May 15, 2017)

Would someone kindly post beam shots or did I miss them?!


----------



## SwellGuy (May 15, 2017)

IMG Test

I'll Try and post some Hi-Desert Pics tonight.


----------



## SwellGuy (May 15, 2017)

Sean said:


> Will this run off a 3.7v li-ion?



No issues for a month now. Emitter does not seem to be dimming or burning up. 

Runtimes are about as expected, less then a primary. 

Does not appear to be any brighter on a 3.7v. Lux meter cell phone app (lol) is reading about the same on both types of cells. Batteries used : Surefire Primary vs AW Li-ion 3.7v 

If led fails, I'm sure surefire would replace it anyways. Especially if you told them it ran only on primaries...


----------



## SwellGuy (May 16, 2017)

backup max vision





eb1 200 lumen backup





sc32w (for tint reference)


----------



## RobertMM (May 16, 2017)

I have a theory that SF has quietly made their circuitry able to support one or two RCR123 3.7V in their more recent light like this EB1MV, E1D, EB1(300 lumen), EB2, E2dL-Ultra, UM-2.

They don't "officially" state or support using them because they want max reliability and runtime for critical users(plus primaries make money), but they also want to avoid spending time and money on repairs and warranty claims because people are bound to put 3.7V cells into these lights one way or another.


----------



## WarriorOfLight (May 16, 2017)

@RobertMM, I also guess that Surefire went this way. The point I do not understand is why do they not officially say the lights support one or two 3.7V cells.

They could also sell 1640 and 16650 or 16670 cells and a good charger. I'm pretty surefe there are a lot People that would be happy if they would get light, cells, and charger from one Company.

At least SF hat a few years ago K2 Energy LFP cells. This cells are IMO the best available LFP cells...


----------



## SwellGuy (May 16, 2017)

RobertMM said:


> I have a theory that SF has quietly made their circuitry able to support one or two RCR123 3.7V in their more recent light like this EB1MV, E1D, EB1(300 lumen), EB2, E2dL-Ultra



I burned an e2d ultra up by trying to run 2 rcr123s for more then a few seconds. I wouldn't recommend trying again. 

3v is not too far off 4.2v 
6v is pretty far from 8.4v

The voltage gap was too great for the ultra to handle.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (May 16, 2017)

RobertMM said:


> I have a theory that SF has quietly made their circuitry able to support one or two RCR123 3.7V in their more recent light like this EB1MV, E1D, EB1(300 lumen), EB2, E2dL-Ultra, UM-2.



I've got the 200 lumen EB1, the EB2 and the UM-2 and I agree, it seems that they all do fine with the 3.7 volt rechargeables. Earlier SureFires would not work well with the higher voltage cells in my experience.


----------



## RobertMM (May 17, 2017)

SwellGuy said:


> I burned an e2d ultra up by trying to run 2 rcr123s for more then a few seconds. I wouldn't recommend trying again.
> 
> 3v is not too far off 4.2v
> 6v is pretty far from 8.4v
> ...



That's strange, maybe an early production unit?

Grizman here has extensively used two AW 16340 in his, some for runtime tests that start with full cells and end in depletion, lasting 49 or so minutes on high.
He also detected no changes in performance/heat.

Maybe the E1B-MV is like so. 
I'll happily buy some more Fenix 16340 for it if I get one.


----------



## High_Beams (May 17, 2017)

I tracked one down locally.

Loved the size / weight / annodizing and the beam appeared more "neutral" than the "greenish" E1D.

Im a throw fan but the flood levels seemed useful in different enviorments. Unfortunately this specific EB1MV had pre flash......

I got the E1D....


EDIT:

THANKS Swell Guy! :wave:


----------



## ZanflareUS (May 19, 2017)

mk2rocco said:


> What does everyone think about the new E1B MV? Looks like it's actually coming out now that it's in the 2017 catalog.
> 
> It's also listed in their new lifestyles page:
> http://www.surefire.com/lifestyle-ces
> ...


 Maybe too large for me.


----------



## SwellGuy (May 19, 2017)

High_Beams said:


> I tracked one down locally.
> 
> Unfortunately this specific EB1MV had pre flash......
> 
> ...



Sorry, I'm a noob. What's pre flash?


----------



## SwellGuy (May 19, 2017)

RobertMM said:


> That's strange, maybe an early production unit?
> 
> Grizman here has extensively used two AW 16340 in his, some for runtime tests that start with full cells and end in depletion, lasting 49 or so minutes on high.
> He also detected no changes in performance/heat.
> ...



I run the e1bmv with aw 16340s. It loves them.

My e2d ultra led became less bright. The led got weaker over maybe 3 battery recharges. Even after swapping back to primaries the led had been damaged. It never put back put 500lum.

I sent it back to surefire claiming my 200 lumen single cell surefire was brighter then my 500 lumen 2 cell surefire (Because it was after damage) lied and said I ran it only on primaries [emoji16] 

I think your probably right about it being an earlier e2d ultra head, and my replacement will probably be just fine. Just a bit scared to try again. 

Thanks for the info!


----------



## GoVegan (May 19, 2017)

SwellGuy said:


> I sent it back to surefire claiming my 200 lumen single cell surefire was brighter then my 500 lumen 2 cell surefire (Because it was after damage) lied and said I ran it only on primaries [emoji16]



That's definitely not cool, using unsupported batteries, killing a light and then expecting the manufacturer to fix it after lying to them.
You should have manned-up and eaten the cost yourself.


----------



## Mattj96 (May 19, 2017)

GoVegan said:


> That's definitely not cool, using unsupported batteries, killing a light and then expecting the manufacturer to fix it after lying to them.
> You should have manned-up and eaten the cost yourself.


To be fair, these surefires certainly cost us a lot more than it does them. I imagine they can fit said replacement in their margins. They would have just sent a new one no matter how it became damaged.


----------



## RobertMM (May 19, 2017)

If they find out, people who have claims might have a harder time getting support.


----------



## SwellGuy (May 19, 2017)

Mattj96 said:


> To be fair, these surefires certainly cost us a lot more than it does them. I imagine they can fit said replacement in their margins. They would have just sent a new one no matter how it became damaged.


Thanks Matt. Was providing information and facts to the community about a particular light. 

Wasn't looking for a bleeding heart liberal, lefty vegan flame. 

Good day, hope my information was helpful to those seeking it. [emoji106]


----------



## Greta (May 20, 2017)

SwellGuy said:


> I run the e1bmv with aw 16340s. It loves them.
> 
> My e2d ultra led became less bright. The led got weaker over maybe 3 battery recharges. Even after swapping back to primaries the led had been damaged. It never put back put 500lum.
> 
> ...



Saving for posterity. This is VERY uncool! - and FYI... Surefire has A LOT of people who are members here and read these posts regularly. If the thread title has the word "Surefire" in it, you can bet Surefire has read it. Not cool man... not cool... :shakehead


----------



## RobertMM (May 20, 2017)

Yep, like I said, people who may truly need customer service because of actual flaws/lemon/factory defects may find it harder to obtain support, because SF may find out what may be to them, abuse of their customer services.

Remember the Rapid Parts Replacement Service?
Yes, it may have had to do with cost cutting but it we can't blame them for discontinuing that service, with lots of sealed parts turning up on fleabay.

Sorry to the OP, hope this thread doesn't get locked.


----------



## SwellGuy (May 20, 2017)

RobertMM said:


> Yep, like I said, people who may truly need customer service because of actual flaws/lemon/factory defects may find it harder to obtain support, because SF may find out what may be to them, abuse of their customer services.
> 
> Remember the Rapid Parts Replacement Service?
> Yes, it may have had to do with cost cutting but it we can't blame them for discontinuing that service, with lots of sealed parts turning up on fleabay.
> ...


Probably shouldn't have broke in first place.

People have done extensive reviews already and say it works fine.


----------



## archimedes (May 20, 2017)

SwellGuy said:


> Probably shouldn't have broke in first place....



How about let's move on, here.


----------



## RobertMM (May 20, 2017)

Yep. Anybody who already fried theirs with a 16340?  

I'm having reservations about the floody 5 lumen low. 
On my E1D, I can use low as a "general" mode, even outdoors to an extent. The TIR allows me to get away with just 5 lumens(it honestly seems higher than that). That's also why I am still fond of my stock LX2.

I'm thinking that with the floody E1BMV low, I won't have as much reach and will be forced to use high mode much more.


----------



## dcowboyscr (May 25, 2017)

Just received my E1B MV! Love the beam pattern! I was apprehensive about the low only being 5 lumens but after using the light I think it's perfect. Tint on mine is white with a hint of yellow on high in the center. Very pleased overall with the beam/output/build quality of this light. I'm also happy the mode change time interval is 1 second instead of 2 seconds like the original E1B.

I've noticed that the spring makes noise when you unscrew the head, has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## vadimax (May 26, 2017)

RobertMM said:


> Yep. Anybody who already fried theirs with a 16340?
> 
> I'm having reservations about the floody 5 lumen low.
> On my E1D, I can use low as a "general" mode, even outdoors to an extent. The TIR allows me to get away with just 5 lumens(it honestly seems higher than that). That's also why I am still fond of my stock LX2.
> ...



According to Surefire's FAQ -- LFP 123A rechargeables is an authorized solution. But where to get them is another story.


----------



## RobertMM (May 26, 2017)

vadimax said:


> According to Surefire's FAQ -- LFP 123A rechargeables is an authorized solution. But where to get them is another story.



Ebay still has K2 Energy 16340s, some in kits with bundled chargers.


----------



## vadimax (May 28, 2017)

That E1B-MV is teasing me, but damn that price tag...


----------



## BugoutBoys (May 28, 2017)

vadimax said:


> According to Surefire's FAQ -- LFP 123A rechargeables is an authorized solution. But where to get them is another story.


I just bought 3 of them on eBay! You can find them on Amazon as well!


----------



## dcowboyscr (May 28, 2017)

I think I'm going to send mine back. Love the light but way too much dust and a couple small pieces of lint under the lens for a $200 flashlight. It doesn't affect the beam but still ridiculous.


----------



## recDNA (May 28, 2017)

I like the 200 lumen EB1. So few small flashlights have any throw at all.


----------



## vadimax (May 28, 2017)

dcowboyscr said:


> I think I'm going to send mine back. Love the light but way too much dust and a couple small pieces of lint under the lens for a $200 flashlight. It doesn't affect the beam but still ridiculous.



Once I've heard about dust and lint under an Olight TIR lens. But a photo proved them to be outside...


----------



## bykfixer (May 28, 2017)

recDNA said:


> I like the 200 lumen EB1. So few small flashlights have any throw at all.



Same here. And those suckers throw like the beam was shot from a wrist rocket. 

Nice pencil beam with much better runtime than my old 160 lumen Streamlight TL2. 

I see the virtues of broader output these days but still prefer those pencil beams on occasion.


----------



## kssmith (May 28, 2017)

I've been running a Fenix 16340 for several weeks now and have not had any issues.


----------



## dcowboyscr (May 28, 2017)

vadimax said:


> Once I've heard about dust and lint under an Olight TIR lens. But a photo proved them to be outside...



Yea, this is definitely 100% on the inside of the lens and reflector.


----------



## vadimax (May 28, 2017)

dcowboyscr said:


> Yea, this is definitely 100% on the inside of the lens and reflector.



Is it possible to open a head and clear the issue yourself? That doesn't mean I offer to do it for you. I like the light and I just wanted to know the options. If I buy the light, return would not be feasible to me. There is no Surefire representative in EU I guess.


----------



## dcowboyscr (May 29, 2017)

vadimax said:


> Is it possible to open a head and clear the issue yourself? That doesn't mean I offer to do it for you. I like the light and I just wanted to know the options. If I buy the light, return would not be feasible to me. There is no Surefire representative in EU I guess.


 The head is sealed. I'm sure someone here could open it but that's beyond my capabilities and besides I paid $200 for good QC.


----------



## BugoutBoys (May 29, 2017)

dcowboyscr said:


> The head is sealed. I'm sure someone here could open it but that's beyond my capabilities and besides I paid $200 for good QC.


This is why I like buying expensive lights with Amazon Prime, cause if it has an issue, I can just return it no hassle and get a refund in a couple days. Then I can buy another one and have it on my doorstep in 1-2 days


----------



## SwellGuy (May 29, 2017)




----------



## RobertMM (May 29, 2017)

Awesome photo, Swellguy. 
Where'd you source the trit fob?


----------



## vadimax (May 29, 2017)

SwellGuy said:


>



Looks post apocalyptic


----------



## SwellGuy (May 30, 2017)

RobertMM said:


> Awesome photo, Swellguy.
> Where'd you source the trit fob?



Thanks!

Mattj96 here on cpf made the fob for me.


----------



## dcowboyscr (May 31, 2017)

Well it looks like my E1B is defective. I'm getting a noticeable flickering on high now. It almost seems like PWM. Tried new batteries etc. Sad since I love the lights beam/output. Guess I'll get an HDS Rotary to replace it.


----------



## JPA261 (May 31, 2017)

Anyone else notice when you switch to low within 2 seconds it flickers from. High/low


----------



## dcowboyscr (May 31, 2017)

JPA261 said:


> Anyone else notice when you switch to low within 2 seconds it flickers from. High/low


I haven't noticed that with mine yet.


----------



## JPA261 (Jun 1, 2017)

It only happens when its pretty close to the 2 second mode. It's like it trying to figure out if it should go on high but decides to go on low


----------



## Sean (Jun 1, 2017)

JPA261 said:


> Anyone else notice when you switch to low within 2 seconds it flickers from. High/low



I haven't had mine do that.


----------



## kssmith (Jun 1, 2017)

No issues with mine


----------



## hatman (Jun 1, 2017)

New owners -- please share your experience with tint and runtimes on rechargables.


----------



## Flashlight Dave (Jun 3, 2017)

So I got mine around the 25th of April. Today (June 2nd) the battery went dead. I was hoping it would last a little longer than a month, well month and a few days. The light did however have good regulation. It did not seem to dim but just went out and would only work on low which I had to toggle to in order for it to work. The voltage on the battery was 2.85 volts. The battery was the primary that it came with.

Just passing it on.


----------



## vadimax (Jun 3, 2017)

Flashlight Dave said:


> So I got mine around the 25th of April. Today (June 2nd) the battery went dead. I was hoping it would last a little longer than a month, well month and a few days. The light did however have good regulation. It did not seem to dim but just went out and would only work on low which I had to toggle to in order for it to work. The voltage on the battery was 2.85 volts. The battery was the primary that it came with.
> 
> Just passing it on.



Very contradictory behavior. Surefire does not declare this light as 16340 capable, but 2.85V limit would say otherwise :thinking:


----------



## badbs101 (Jun 3, 2017)

Mine came in the mail today. I'm pretty excited about using it for walking the dog. The Maxvision beam should work good for up close when bagging his droppings and the light is small enough to fit easily in, or clipped to, a pocket.

Pros: Nice Surefire fit and finish; momentary and click on/off; smooth wide beam lends itself to close work better than a more focused beam. Nice pocketable size that is light and easy to carry. 

Cons: Price (I paid $179.00 shipped) It's possible better deals are out there but still, this is a lot for what you get. 
400 lumens may be a bit much for my intended use. I would prefer 200 or even a bit less lumens in trade for longer runtime. 
Cool tint; I definitely prefer a neutral or even a warm tint to a cool tint. 



Next to my Titan: Love the size and (Maxvision) beam profile of the Titan, dislike the twisty action and cool beam tint. Like all Surefires, it feels solid and is nice to hold. 
A guy could probably get by with one Titan and never really _need_ anything else. 






Quite possibly my three favorites: E2E is lightweight and throws pretty good for a little guy. No problems with the tint here, it's incan. Homemade G1 has a neutral M31 Malkoff drop-in and is great for knocking around it's a bit big for pocket carry but sees plenty of around the house duty.


----------



## vadimax (Jun 4, 2017)

Cool tint? Ah, thank you. E1B-MV falls out of my "want it" list


----------



## badbs101 (Jun 5, 2017)

vadimax said:


> Cool tint? Ah, thank you. E1B-MV falls out of my "want it" list



I can see your point. This would be the perfect light, for my purposes, if it had neutral tint and less lumens/more run time. Everything else is great. I guess Surefire doesn't build lights specifically for me though. Maybe one day they'll offer cafeteria style ordering where you can build your own and pick tint, lumens, number of batteries etc. Until then, this light is a keeper but perhaps the search for the perfect light isn't done yet. 

Out walking the dog tonight and I noticed it really zapped my night vision when I touched it off. On the plus side, it lights up the whole walking path with ease. :huh:


----------



## GhostMeat (Jun 6, 2017)

Just got mine yesterday. I am fine with the high output level and am 70% fine with the low output. It could be a tad brighter. Maybe. I imagine if the low were a lot brighter, it would be annoying for what I think is it's intended use: up close work.

While, yes, I'm on CPF, I don't consider myself enough of an afficionado to comment on tint.

It feels smaller in-hand than I thought it would feel. I'm cool with that. It feels smaller, but still solid.

I love the floodiness of the beam! I don't need a laser.


----------



## Mrgunsngear (Jun 10, 2017)

RobertMM said:


> MrGunsnGear at Facebook posted a pic of one at the ShotShow booth.
> It appears smooth, with no facets. Just shallow and wide as one might expect.
> 
> 
> ...






...and the story finally has an ending


----------



## vadimax (Jun 10, 2017)

Aha! He told that RCR123 is possible, but not recommended by Surefire.


----------



## Modernflame (Jun 10, 2017)

Thank you for another informative review! Your impressions are always valuable. I hope not to appear contentious, but Surefire does not use fully potted electronics. They are quality items, to be sure, but will not have all the same characteristics as fully potted flashlights.


----------



## RobertMM (Jun 11, 2017)

Mrgunsngear said:


> ...and the story finally has an ending




MrGunsnGear on CPF now, yeah!!!!!

Hope to see more of your reviews here.
It was your review that pushed me over the edge fo get a E1D Defender.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 11, 2017)

After seeing the video, I wonder how the E1B MV holds up against the Elzetta Alpha with flood lens. Will the E1B MV have more reach?


----------



## Modernflame (Jun 11, 2017)

The Alpha's standard lens has a floody beam profile, and is probably more comparable to the E1B MV. The Alpha's flood lens is extremely wide and is useful up close only. Nice to be able to switch them out, according to one's present needs. I see why the E1B MV is attractive, but I think a case could be made (at least in one guy's opinion) that the Alpha is a better choice, since it is similar in spec, significantly cheaper, and does have fully potted electronics. It's also nice to be able to choose high or low before you turn the light on. Beam tint is also part of the equation, but that's quite subjective.


----------



## Mrgunsngear (Jun 11, 2017)

Modernflame said:


> Thank you for another informative review! Your impressions are always valuable. I hope not to appear contentious, but Surefire does not use fully potted electronics. They are quality items, to be sure, but will not have all the same characteristics as fully potted flashlights.



not contentious at all. I was under the impression that all of there 'backup' series lights has fully potted heads.... No?


----------



## Rob Babcock (Jun 12, 2017)

No Surefire that I have run across to date has been potted but I haven't taken apart that new one. I expect it won't be Elzetta-level durable but Surefires are generally well made.


----------



## Modernflame (Jun 12, 2017)

There was some discussion on another recent thread about whether Surefire's circuit boards are conformal coated, but potting does not appear to be part of their manufacturing process. I am not an expert on electronics, so I'm not sure how widely conformal coating is used throughout the industry or how much that practically adds to drop resistance, but there are very few companies that pot electronics in epoxy.


----------



## hatman (Jun 12, 2017)

Modernflame said:


> The Alpha's standard lens has a floody beam profile, and is probably more comparable to the E1B MV. The Alpha's flood lens is extremely wide and is useful up close only. Nice to be able to switch them out, according to one's present needs. I see why the E1B MV is attractive, but I think a case could be made (at least in one guy's opinion) that the Alpha is a better choice, since it is similar in spec, significantly cheaper, and does have fully potted electronics. It's also nice to be able to choose high or low before you turn the light on. Beam tint is also part of the equation, but that's quite subjective.



Note -- there have been two Elzetta Alphas: The first, still available from some dealers, is the original 315 lumen Alpha with a whiter, floodier beam.

The current Alpha is rated at 415 lumens and has a beam that is more yellow and with a bit more throw than the original.

I like and recommend both.

Considering the floody nature of both Alphas, I see no need at all for the optional floody lens.

I didn't like the Alpha at first and stuck it in a drawer for nearly two years. A big reason is the standard clip, which is a dud, IMO.

Later, I was delighted to discover that one of my all-time favorite clips is a perfect fit for both versions of the Alpha: that is the Dark Sucks Prometheus Ti clip.

It adds $25 to the cost but is well worth it and takes the Alpha to the next level.

As to the E1B MV, I am hesitant due to the higher price and the CW tint so I am unable to compare it with the Alpha.


----------



## Mrgunsngear (Jun 12, 2017)

Modernflame said:


> There was some discussion on another recent thread about whether Surefire's circuit boards are conformal coated, but potting does not appear to be part of their manufacturing process. I am not an expert on electronics, so I'm not sure how widely conformal coating is used throughout the industry or how much that practically adds to drop resistance, but there are very few companies that pot electronics in epoxy.




Thanks gents. Always learning...


----------



## 270winchester (Jun 12, 2017)

I've been watching this light for a while and I do like the fact that it is finally getting less head-heavy than the EB1s, but at the price....I might just wait and see what Malkoff comes out to replace the current 123 MDC.


----------



## Modernflame (Jun 12, 2017)

270winchester said:


> I've been watching this light for a while and I do like the fact that it is finally getting less head-heavy than the EB1s, but at the price....I might just wait and see what Malkoff comes out to replace the current 123 MDC.



Point taken. The current MDC recently appeared with a 4000k variant (Cree XP-G2), which was welcome development, but I'm not sure how I feel about scrolling through 3 modes. I believe the low output settings are achieved via PWM, whereas the SF uses current control. Like you, I am (im)patiently waiting for Gene's next creation.


----------



## 270winchester (Jun 12, 2017)

Modernflame said:


> Point taken. The current MDC recently appeared with a 4000k variant (Cree XP-G2), which was welcome development, but I'm not sure how I feel about scrolling through 3 modes. I believe the low output settings are achieved via PWM, whereas the SF uses current control. Like you, I am (im)patiently waiting for Gene's next creation.



Since there is a variety of opinion as to if a low of 5 lumens is too low or too high, having a 3 level interface seems like a logical way give everyone a slice of the cake with 250/25/3. The 3 level can be used to really dark places or working up close, 25 for walking around an area with spotty lighting like city streets with trees blocking some street light.

The PWM can be annoying if we are staring at a white wall by I don't recall ever noticing it when not white wall hunting


----------



## Modernflame (Jun 12, 2017)

270winchester said:


> The PWM can be annoying if we are staring at a white wall by I don't recall ever noticing it when not white wall hunting



The only time I've ever noticed PWM is when caught in the rain. That happens seldom, less even than being accosted by a threatening white wall. 

Still, I don't like the idea of it.


----------



## TMedina (Jun 16, 2017)

And word on effective run time in high?


----------



## RobertMM (Jun 17, 2017)

Yep, a graph would be nice.


----------



## Modernflame (Jun 17, 2017)

RobertMM said:


> Yep, a graph would be nice.



I have it on good authority that Flashlight Guide has obtained an E1B Max Vision. I think we can expect a thorough review with run time/output graphs. Not sure when exactly.


----------



## TMedina (Jun 18, 2017)

I'm in no rush - I elected to pass on the SF sale. But it was a tough decision.


----------



## hahoo (Jun 22, 2017)

mebiuspower said:


> 5 lumens is too low and 400 is too high for high... does an average person need a 400 lumens single-cell EDC light?



does anybody need a car with over 40 hp, that runs 55 mph top end, and takes 2 minutes to get there ?
are you serious with this ?


----------



## TMedina (Jun 22, 2017)

Most likely. And I don't think the argument is without merit. It's also part of why I passed on a chance to pick up the E1B-MV.

The bottom line though, is that the tactical version appeals to folks for various reasons. It doesn't appeal to others for all the reasons it does appeal to the first group.

And it's not a bad thing -> no one flashlight will appeal to every group. And the ones that do try for mass appeal very much resemble a committee effort.

YMMV though.


----------



## Modernflame (Jun 22, 2017)

TMedina said:


> The bottom line though, is that the tactical version appeals to folks for various reasons. It doesn't appeal to others for all the reasons it does appeal to the first group.



I own and appreciate tactical lights, but my flashoholism gets bored with them quickly these days. This iteration of the E1B is relevant to me only because of the broad beam pattern. I don't think 400lm is too much in this configuration, but it would be "too bright" for my single battery purposes if it were a narrow beam.


----------



## Flashlight Dave (Jul 3, 2017)

mebiuspower said:


> 5 lumens is too low and 400 is too high for high... does an average person need a 400 lumens single-cell EDC light?



I find that the output on both ends seem to be about perfect. First of all the 5 lumens seem to be about 10 to 15. Second the 400 lumens are spread WIDE in a very floody pattern which makes it perfect for short range use. The light is wonderful!


----------



## Flashlight Dave (Jul 3, 2017)

Has anyone done a runtime test yet?


----------



## bigfoot (Sep 15, 2017)

Not sure if it's been mentioned yet, but looks like SF has had a price drop on the E1B MaxVision from $199 down to $149.  I have no idea if that's temporary or permanent, but noticed while browsing the SF site.


----------



## vadimax (Sep 16, 2017)

Please Elzetta B343 with an UR16650ZTA save me from that purchase...


----------



## Modernflame (Sep 16, 2017)

vadimax said:


> Please Elzetta B343 with an UR16650ZTA save me from that purchase...



I feel your pain. The difference between the SF and your Elzetta will largely amount to beam tint. I'm not sure that the SF does a job that your Elzetta can't do, but then again, we've all signed up on this forum for a reason, right?


----------



## rjking (Sep 17, 2017)

vadimax said:


> Please Elzetta B343 with an UR16650ZTA save me from that purchase...



The E1B MaxVision is very small and uses only 1 CR123/RCR123. The Elzetta B343 is longer and uses 2 CR123/16650. Depending on your usage both have their advantages and disadvantages. Having both is better.:twothumbs


----------



## vadimax (Sep 17, 2017)

Modernflame said:


> I feel your pain. The difference between the SF and your Elzetta will largely amount to beam tint. I'm not sure that the SF does a job that your Elzetta can't do, but then again, we've all signed up on this forum for a reason, right?



Evil you!...


----------



## mbw_151 (Sep 21, 2017)

Just noticed that the Surefire website has the E1B MV priced at $149! It went into my cart at that price, so I'm assuming it can be bought. That's a significant price cut.


----------



## Msf (Sep 22, 2017)

Just recently purchased an e1b mv. In actual use, the 5 lumen low is about equal in brightness and beam pattern to my Surefire Titan A at it's 15 lumen low. I had worried that the 5 lumen would be too low for use outdoors hiking at night, but a few minutes of use put that concern to rest. It may not regulate my Malkoff edc or HDS Executive to the dust bin, but it is a very capable light that certainly holds it's own. Now the dilemma is choosing which to carry, and a good dilemma that is.


----------



## hatman (Sep 27, 2017)

I really like the looks. And the new, lower price is nice.
I just can't get past the tint. 
A dealer described the tint on his E1B MaxVision as "soft" and "brownish."


----------



## vadimax (Sep 28, 2017)

Hmmm... Brownish? Still cannot understand the tint. What °K is it?


----------



## hatman (Sep 28, 2017)

vadimax said:


> Hmmm... Brownish? Still cannot understand the tint. What °K is it?



Yes -- good question.
Surefire does not include that in its specs.
I asked a friendly Surefire rep and he couldn't or wouldn't say.


----------



## Jose Marin (Oct 21, 2017)

Did a runtime test today hope this is useful! 
Fenix 16340 700mah vs sf 123. Fenix held 100% regulation for 30mins untill protection cutoff at 3.4v. Sf 123 fell out of regulation with in the first few mins and flickered really bad starting around 54% untill i terminated at 18%


----------



## rjking (Oct 22, 2017)

I'm glad I opted for the G2Z MV. An hour and forty minutes on a 16650 is more than enough for my needs.


----------



## Jose Marin (Oct 22, 2017)

Really? Is that at full brightness do you know? Was thinking of one of those


----------



## Modernflame (Oct 22, 2017)

Jose Marin said:


> Did a runtime test today hope this is useful!
> Fenix 16340 700mah vs sf 123. Fenix held 100% regulation for 30mins untill protection cutoff at 3.4v. Sf 123 fell out of regulation with in the first few mins and flickered really bad starting around 54% untill i terminated at 18%



You are Johnny on the Spot with these run time graphs. May I ask what equipment you use?


----------



## Jose Marin (Oct 22, 2017)

Just a cheap dr meter lx1330b and a little fan. Would love to learn about some more sophisticated equipment some day but this works for now.


----------



## Modernflame (Oct 22, 2017)

Jose Marin said:


> Just a cheap dr meter lx1330b and a little fan. Would love to learn about some more sophisticated equipment some day but this works for now.



This meter + fan+ stopwatch +graph paper = CPF magic.

Thank you.


----------



## rjking (Oct 23, 2017)

Jose Marin said:


> Really? Is that at full brightness do you know? Was thinking of one of those



I'm not really too sure of the output but its plenty bright. Could be 60-70%.


----------



## vadimax (Oct 23, 2017)

Oops! Sorry, wrong thread.


----------



## Bogie (Oct 24, 2017)

Received one of these today as a replacement for my E1L I sent on for repair. Haven't opened the package yet not quite decided on keeping it yet. As I picked up the Outdoorsman for run times. I edc a Fury when I need brightness


----------



## the0dore3524 (Oct 29, 2017)

Jose Marin said:


> Did a runtime test today hope this is useful!
> Fenix 16340 700mah vs sf 123. Fenix held 100% regulation for 30mins untill protection cutoff at 3.4v. Sf 123 fell out of regulation with in the first few mins and flickered really bad starting around 54% untill i terminated at 18%



Nice graph! I like the way you did it by hand. Thinking about picking one of these up because of the compact size but not sold on it just yet.


----------



## SVT-ROY (Oct 30, 2017)

Bogie said:


> Received one of these today as a replacement for my E1L I sent on for repair. Haven't opened the package yet not quite decided on keeping it yet. As I picked up the Outdoorsman for run times. I edc a Fury when I need brightness



I have an E1L-A for you


----------



## A-MAC (Nov 8, 2017)

Sorta bringing this one back from the dead but can anyone tell me why they are on sale for $149? Was there a problem? Seems low compared to the rest of the pack.


----------



## mk2rocco (Nov 8, 2017)

All the new SF lights coming out right now are priced lower than usual. Seem like they are becoming more competitive.


----------



## Slumber (Nov 8, 2017)

A-MAC said:


> Sorta bringing this one back from the dead but can anyone tell me why they are on sale for $149? Was there a problem? Seems low compared to the rest of the pack.



Check Surefire’s website.


----------



## Ozythemandias (Dec 11, 2017)

Heh I went from never even glancing at Surefire to owning one! Got a surprise gift from my father in law: 






Very interesting little light. Here’s some of my thoughts (as a none surefire guy) 

UI and brightness levels are purpose made. I’m fine with that, even though I don’t really carry a light for their purpose. Tint isn’t bad. Cool white, hint off yellow/green corona but only on a white wall. 

Beamshape is great! The MaxVision thing is what they’re calling a faceted reflector but it only has horizontal facets, almost like steps:





Results in a unique beam pattern, unlike optics, reflector or mules. It has a traditional hotspot but with a very bright spill. Extremely functional for EDC and up close work while retaining a bit of throw 

E1B MV: 





Compared to a standard reflector: 





Or a triple optic:






Great beam, love it! 

Build quality of the head feels very sturdy. It’s a wide head with a smaller reflector 





so it’s a bit wasted space but I guess all that space is potting or just thick walls? Feels very sturdy. 

Has an interesting + spring design with a plastic battery bumper 





Threads for the head are a bit shorter than I’d like 





But I think this is due to the light being designed to have the battery replaced from the head only. You can unscrew the tail but you cannot insert a battery there. 

Tail threads are longer and as you can see, unanodized 




Yet through a neat design inside the tailcap there’s a mechanical lockout by unscrewing tailcap half a turn. I really like that design. 

You can also see above it has a two way clip, securely attached but I don’t believe it to be removable. 

Threading does’t feel as smooth as something like a McGizmo




or HDS but it does the job well. 

Overall it’s a neat little light. I got it as a gift and I’m glad, it’s not something I would’ve purchased so it’s nice to have a chance to experience it. It does its job well. 

Due to all the crap Surefire gets for being overpriced, I purposefully played with one and wrote this little write up BEFORE looking up the price. If asked what I thought it cost I would’ve said it’s a good buy at $80, MSRP around $120. Seeing what it really costs makes sense. It isn’t as disgustingly overpriced as some would have you believe and if someone with $149 and the appropriate use case asked me what to buy, I’d have no trouble recommending this.


----------



## peter yetman (Dec 11, 2017)

Nice one Ozzy.
It's good to read an unbiased (either way) Surefire review.
P


----------



## tech25 (Dec 11, 2017)

Thanks for the review, the beam shape looks similar to my zebralight floody headlamp. Very useful.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Dec 11, 2017)

Ozythemandias said:


> Due to all the crap Surefire gets for being overpriced, I purposefully played with one and wrote this little write up BEFORE looking up the price. If asked what I thought it cost I would’ve said it’s a good buy at $80, MSRP around $120. Seeing what it really costs makes sense. It isn’t as disgustingly overpriced as some would have you believe and if someone with $149 and the appropriate use case asked me what to buy, I’d have no trouble recommending this.



I just got an E1B MV from SF for a little over $100 delivered using a commonly available podcast coupon. The packaging is 'designed to prevent inventory shrinkage in urban retail venues' and hard to open without risking self-mutilation.

Nice light, beautiful flood beam with excellent tint compared to a couple of EB1's, an EB2 and two UM2's on the desk. There is a hotspot in the center of the beam which is nicely balanced with the bright corona.

As others have reported it seems to run just fine on an RCR123A. :twothumbs

It's great to have the knurling back on the small SureFire lights. The EB1's and EB2's are slippery in my butterfingers.

I've given the original E1B's as gifts in the past. Even if I put spare batteries in the gift wrap I find the gifted light in a drawer a year or two later since CR123A's are not commonly available for a reasonable price like AA's.


----------



## tango44 (Dec 12, 2017)

It's more a flood beam that a thrower, not for me!


----------



## tech25 (Dec 12, 2017)

The MaxVision was made to be more of a flooder. There are many throwers from Surefire including the E1B with a TIR.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Dec 12, 2017)

tech25 said:


> The MaxVision was made to be more of a flooder. There are many throwers from Surefire including the E1B with a TIR.



The EB1 is also a very good single cell thrower. It is superseded on SureFire's product lineup by the EDCL1-T which apparently will ship Real Soon Now.

I was sure that I had a Z68 tailcap for the E1B MV somewhere so I went rummaging through drawers. Couldn't find the Z68 but I did find the similar un-numbered scalloped tailcap from an E1D that I bought in SF's incandescent clearance fire sale years ago.

The E1D tailcap has a slightly different HA finish but otherwise looks and works great on the E1B MV. It makes the small light easier for me to hold and operate. It also allows the light to tail stand, something I find quite useful in a single cell flood beam light.

About the only thing I don't like about the performance of this light on RCR123A's is that it suddenly goes dark without warning  when the battery runs down. No flickering or step down to low mode. Jose Marin's chart posted above is consistent with my experience. However, I get significantly less than 30 minutes on high with the same Fenix battery. An older AW RCR123A lasts only a couple of minutes on high due to the current load but will reset and run for a while longer after cycling the power. I need to find an IMR 16340 and see how that cell does under the high load. Oh wait, I just realized that I have a 4Sevens Mini Mk II in my pocket with an AW IMR, I'll give that cell a try.

Well, I just ran the AW IMR for a while. It seems to have a good run time and gives plenty of warning with flickering before it finally goes dark. I kinda wish the E1B MV would step down to low mode as the battery discharges like the original E1B and many other lights. Suddenly going dark could be a problem when doing things like going down steps or stairs.

Jose's chart seems to indicate that the regular CR123A batteries can't keep up with the current load on the E1B MV. We discussed a similar situation here with the initial release of the EB1 years ago.

Speaking of low mode, the 5 lumens does indeed seem to be brighter than advertised and is plenty for nocturnal ambulation with dark adapted eyes in my opinion. Still, I would like to have a medium power mode that would give a couple of hours of battery life at, say, 100 lumens.

As others have observed, the small aperture and beefy head of the E1B MV is reminiscent of some of the Malkoff LED heads.


----------



## bigfoot (Dec 12, 2017)

Am I reading the chart correctly -- about 25 mins. of constant use on high for CR123 primaries?

And would anyone say the tint leans towards the neutral or warmer side of things?

Ugh, every time I open this thread, as much as I try to distract myself, I start thinking about placing an order. There's just something about the single-cell form factor SF lights in black anodize. :thumbsup:

This floody beam might be good for "dog walking". At least, that's my excuse.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Dec 12, 2017)

bigfoot said:


> This floody beam might be good for "dog walking". At least, that's my excuse.



Well actually this is a good light for dog walking out in the country where I live. Low level is plenty to walk down dark roads with no streetlights.

And, for that occasional car or truck, click up to high to put a bright spot on the ground to let them know you are there.

From another thread on this LED Flashlights sub-forum:




JJRG said:


> FWIW, there's a 30% off code that you can pretty much use whenever that gets broadcast on Ballistic Radio each week.


​
The code worked fine for me a few days ago when ordering several lights directly from SureFire. :thumbsup:


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 12, 2017)

I like this thread.

Can't say "max vision" is for me, but after the new year it may be on my 018 want list due to the excellent statements others have made.


----------



## tango44 (Dec 13, 2017)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> The EB1 is also a very good single cell thrower.


Thrower? looks more like a flood light to me, please correct me if I´m wrong, looking forward to get one...


----------



## choombak (Dec 13, 2017)

... ...


----------



## RobertMM (Dec 13, 2017)

tango44 said:


> Thrower? looks more like a flood light to me, please correct me if I´m wrong, looking forward to get one...



He meant the first (12,000 cd, 200 lumens) and second (9,000 cd, 300 lumens) versions of the EB1, not the EB1-MV.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Dec 13, 2017)

RobertMM said:


> He meant the first (12,000 cd, 200 lumens) and second (9,000 cd, 300 lumens) versions of the EB1, not the EB1-MV.



Just to confuse things, the E1B and EB1 are two different lights with several variants. :thinking:

The EB1's are great little spotlights. RobertMM meant to say not the *E1B*-MV.

I say buy 'em all! :thumbsup:


----------



## Flashlight Dave (Dec 14, 2017)

Jose Marin said:


> Did a runtime test today hope this is useful!
> Fenix 16340 700mah vs sf 123. Fenix held 100% regulation for 30mins untill protection cutoff at 3.4v. Sf 123 fell out of regulation with in the first few mins and flickered really bad starting around 54% untill i terminated at 18%



I don't seem to understand the graph. What I mean is my E1B Max Vision would run "seemingly" bright and then just shut off to the low setting and thats with primaries. I don't expect super great regulation from 3v primaries but I have a guess that its a little better than what the graph shows. Mine does not run all the way down but would have a very noticeable drop in output at some point around say 30 min or so.


----------



## archimedes (Dec 14, 2017)

Flashlight Dave said:


> I don't seem to understand the graph. What I mean is my E1B Max Vision would run "seemingly" bright and then just shut off to the low setting and thats with primaries. I don't expect super great regulation from 3v primaries but I have a guess that its a little better than what the graph shows. *Mine does not run all the way down but would have a very noticeable drop in output at some point around say 30 min or so.*



How are you measuring the output ?


----------



## Jose Marin (Dec 14, 2017)

The test was done from charged to discharged without turning it off. I think if you were to turn off and on like how you would normally, the cr123 would have a chance to recover to full brightness but then sag back down slowly when turned back on which would be hard to notice by the eye


----------



## Flashlight Dave (Dec 18, 2017)

archimedes said:


> How are you measuring the output ?



I am measuring with my eyes. There is a very noticeable drop in output from quite bright to the low setting. My point is that there does not seem to be a gradual drop off as shown in the graph. At some point it should fall like a rock.


----------



## Flashlight Dave (Dec 18, 2017)

Jose Marin said:


> The test was done from charged to discharged without turning it off. I think if you were to turn off and on like how you would normally, the cr123 would have a chance to recover to full brightness but then sag back down slowly when turned back on which would be hard to notice by the eye



That might be the case. At least it makes sense. Then the light would perform much better for short periods of time than left on all the time.


----------



## archimedes (Dec 18, 2017)

Flashlight Dave said:


> I am measuring with my eyes. There is a very noticeable drop in output from quite bright to the low setting. My point is that there does not seem to be a gradual drop off as shown in the graph. At some point it should fall like a rock.



As an example, HDS "burst mode" lowers output ~ 33% after ~ 40 seconds, and unless watching very closely for the step-down, it is easy to miss noticing that drop off.


----------



## carrot (Jan 26, 2018)

This light is intriguing to me since it seems almost tailor made to run on 16340s, and incidentally just happens to run on CR123s in a pinch. 

The fact that it has an abrupt cutoff is a little discouraging, but probably no problem for the majority of us who likely have more than one light available. 

Has anybody already run several sets of 16340s without issue in the E1B MV? Does it indeed seem safe to do so?


----------



## Jose Marin (Jan 26, 2018)

Ive been running nothing but 16340 in my e1bmv. The only time i ran a 123 was for my runtime graph


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jan 26, 2018)

carrot said:


> Has anybody already run several sets of 16340s without issue in the E1B MV? Does it indeed seem safe to do so?



I've been using rechargeables in the light for the past few weeks with good results. The regular 16340's go dark pretty fast from the high current demand unless they are fairly new. I've had better luck with Olight and 4Seven's IMR's:



Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> About the only thing I don't like about the performance of this light on RCR123A's is that it suddenly goes dark without warning  when the battery runs down. No flickering or step down to low mode. Jose Marin's chart posted above is consistent with my experience. However, I get significantly less than 30 minutes on high with the same Fenix battery. An older AW RCR123A lasts only a couple of minutes on high due to the current load but will reset and run for a while longer after cycling the power. I need to find an IMR 16340 and see how that cell does under the high load. Oh wait, I just realized that I have a 4Sevens Mini Mk II in my pocket with an AW IMR, I'll give that cell a try.
> 
> Well, I just ran the AW IMR for a while. It seems to have a good run time and gives plenty of warning with flickering before it finally goes dark. I kinda wish the E1B MV would step down to low mode as the battery discharges like the original E1B and many other lights. Suddenly going dark could be a problem when doing things like going down steps or stairs.
> 
> Jose's chart seems to indicate that the regular CR123A batteries can't keep up with the current load on the E1B MV. We discussed a similar situation here with the initial release of the EB1 years ago.



​


----------



## carrot (Feb 5, 2018)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> I've had better luck with Olight and 4Seven's IMR's:



Thanks for the tip. I received mine today along with two IMRs that I ordered just for the occasion. 

For the oldtimers out there, this E1B MV is nearly a perfect modern rendition of the original "Wall of Light" KL4 + E1e when you won the Vf lottery. Or sometimes called the TW4.

What's old is certainly new again... check out this post from an old friend back in 2005!


JanCPF said:


> elgarak,
> 
> It makes great sense to put a KL4 head on an E1e body if you use a R123 recargeable Li-Ion as Sean said. It will run in full regulation for about 25-30 min. Add a McE2S two stage tail cap, and you'll also have a low mode for longer (however unregulated) runtime.
> 
> Jan


----------



## Sean (Feb 6, 2018)

TW4! I remember those days [emoji4]


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Feb 6, 2018)

carrot said:


> Thanks for the tip. I received mine today along with two IMRs that I ordered just for the occasion.



And after some more time running IMR batteries in the E1B-MV, it seems that the old AW IMR's have no internal low voltage cutoff and thus gives the flickering I reported above as the voltage drops below the requirements of this current thirsty single cell light.

On the other hand, the 4Sevens and Olight IMR's seem to have an internal low voltage cutoff at about 3.3 volts where the light suddenly goes dark and will not come back on, even in low, until the battery is recharged.

Anybody else running rechargeables in these new SF lights (EB1-MV, EDCL1-T, EDCL2-T, Tactician)?


----------



## vadimax (Feb 6, 2018)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> And after some more time running IMR batteries in the E1B-MV, it seems that the old AW IMR's have no internal low voltage cutoff and thus gives the flickering I reported above as the voltage drops below the requirements of this current thirsty single cell light.
> 
> On the other hand, the 4Sevens and Olight IMR's seem to have an internal low voltage cutoff at about 3.3 volts where the light suddenly goes dark and will not come back on, even in low, until the battery is recharged.
> 
> Anybody else running rechargeables in these new SF lights (EB1-MV, EDCL1-T, EDCL2-T, Tactician)?



In my experience protection “relaxes” when a battery disconnects from the load. Enough to unscrew a tail cap to break contact entirely. After that a light may be used at lower modes.


----------



## Bogie (Feb 7, 2018)

carrot said:


> For the oldtimers out there, this E1B MV is nearly a perfect modern rendition of the original "Wall of Light" KL4 + E1e when you won the Vf lottery. Or sometimes called the TW4.
> 
> What's old is certainly new again... check out this post from an old friend back in 2005!




Mine even live on the same shelf together [emoji16]


----------



## StandardBattery (Feb 7, 2018)

Surefire, don't miss the party again. Get a look at the latest 18350 cells. How about some love for them?


----------



## carrot (Feb 12, 2018)

StandardBattery said:


> Surefire, don't miss the party again. Get a look at the latest 18350 cells. How about some love for them?



As with the E2e's bored out for 18650, the 18mm cells just don't work well for these bodies. The body walls get too thin at the head threads for this to be a viable product.


----------



## carrot (Feb 12, 2018)

I was using my E1B-MV with the "requisite" high drain rechargeables (Olight 5C 16340) and I guess I must have hit my 30 minutes of runtime because the light abruptly shut off! I shouldn't have been surprised because everybody else here has already mentioned this behavior with the Olight 16340's low voltage cutoff, but with no warning it was a rude awakening.

I have been really enjoying this light, but this is the first time since incandescent days that I've felt I needed to carry a backup battery or a backup flashlight! 

I'd be very interested to know if there are other IMRs currently available on the market that have a less drastic low voltage cutoff. Anybody have recommendations?


----------



## Bronc6901 (Feb 12, 2018)

I thought IMRs didn’t have cut offs


----------



## Tachead (Feb 12, 2018)

Bronc6901 said:


> I thought IMRs didn’t have cut offs


The Olight ones he is using use a protection circuit.


----------



## Bronc6901 (Feb 12, 2018)

Tachead said:


> The Olight ones he is using use a protection circuit.



I see. Wouldn’t a none protected cell allow the light to start to dim? My aw imrs do.


----------



## Tachead (Feb 12, 2018)

Bronc6901 said:


> I see. Wouldn’t a none protected cell allow the light to start to dim? My aw imrs do.


Possibly as long as the driver doesn't suddenly cut out when it isn't supplied enough voltage. But, you would still have to be careful to not over discharge the cell.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Feb 12, 2018)

Bronc6901 said:


> I see. Wouldn’t a none protected cell allow the light to start to dim? My aw imrs do.



I've got some old orange label AW IMR 16340's that I bought at least five years ago. I tried one in the E1B-MV and as I reported above, the light did flicker and give warning that the battery was about to die.

However, I don't think these AW cells are still made, at least not with the AW brand. There are some AW 18350 IMR's on Ebay but as discussed, they don't fit the E1B-MV. There is a report that AW will no longer be selling batteries, not sure if this is correct.

Looking around online for some 16340 IMR's I see a lot of brands that I don't recognize (many seem to end in 'fire' ).


----------



## RobertMM (Feb 13, 2018)

Let's all hope someone gives the IMR 16340 format some needed attention, like they did the ICR Fenix and Klarus cells(above 700mAh on 1A discharge) and the 18350 Keeppower and Aspire cells.


----------



## vadimax (Feb 13, 2018)

RobertMM said:


> Let's all hope someone gives the IMR 16340 format some needed attention, like they did the ICR Fenix and Klarus cells(above 700mAh on 1A discharge) and the 18350 Keeppower and Aspire cells.



I guess this could be a good option: https://eu.nkon.nl/rechargeable/14500-16340-18350-18490-18500/keeppower-16340.html


----------



## jkevind11 (Feb 13, 2018)

I ordered 2 of these . https://www.batteryjunction.com/efest-3277-button-700mah.html


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Feb 13, 2018)

jkevind11 said:


> I ordered 2 of these . https://www.batteryjunction.com/efest-3277-button-700mah.html



I saw those but something about that flame on the logo... :huh:

I ordered some Exell EBLI-16340HP6BT's. They only claim 600 mAh, I'll see how they do and report back here.


----------



## Tachead (Feb 13, 2018)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> I saw those but something about that flame on the logo... :huh:
> 
> I ordered some Exell EBLI-16340HP6BT's. They only claim 600 mAh, I'll see how they do and report back here.



They are quality cells, most Efest are.

http://lygte-info.dk/review/batteries2012/Efest IMR16340 V2 550mAh (red) UK.html


----------



## moshow9 (Feb 13, 2018)

I like AWT or Efest IMR batteries now that AW us not currently operating.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Feb 16, 2018)

I just ran another test on high with the orange label AW IMR 16340. The light finally started flickering so I popped the cell on the Nitecore D4 charger.

The initial battery voltage on the charger was 2.71 volts. Within seconds, the indicated voltage rose above three volts. The battery seems to be charging normally at 750 mA and is not warm to the touch.

Although the voltage sounds low enough to damage a conventional RCR123A, it may be fine for the IMR.

One online vape battery vendor lists these specs for the AW IMR 16340:



> *IMR16340 Specifications :*
> 
> Nominal Voltage : 3.7V
> Capacity : 550mAh
> ...


----------



## RobertMM (Feb 19, 2018)

Exactly how much current does the E1B-MV pull on high mode?


----------



## carrot (Feb 19, 2018)

RobertMM said:


> Exactly how much current does the E1B-MV pull on high mode?



With a mostly fresh 5C 16340 cell, I measured 1.3A on high and a hair under 31mA on low.


----------



## WDR65 (Feb 19, 2018)

Does anyone have a PKDL PR-1 to compare beam profiles with? I was hesitant to get one of these because I own a PR-1 but I've always really like the backup series and the PR-1 clip leaves a little to be desired.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Feb 19, 2018)

WDR65 said:


> Does anyone have a PKDL PR-1 to compare beam profiles with? I was hesitant to get one of these because I own a PR-1 but I've always really like the backup series and the PR-1 clip leaves a little to be desired.



I've got both the E1B-MV and the PK PR-1. The MV has a smoother more floody beam. It does have a hotspot but it is smaller and not as well defined as the one on the PR-1.

Both beams are white when compared to the greenish SureFire UM2 I have handy on the desk. When compared with each other, the MV is slightly yellow, the PR-1 is a little purplish.

The biggest thing I miss on the MV after carrying the PR-1 for over a year is the middle brightness setting. The PR-1 gets hot faster on high, it is a smaller light. As expected from the specs, the lights appear similar in brightness at the high output setting.

I put a tailcap from an E1D on the EB1-MV to allow it to tail stand, something I find very handy in a single cell EDC light. PK generously offered to send me a tailcap that would let the PR-1 stand but I never followed up on that.

The clip on the MV is smaller than the one on the PR-1 but a little larger than the clip on an EB1C.

Hope this helps.


----------



## WDR65 (Feb 20, 2018)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> I've got both the E1B-MV and the PK PR-1. The MV has a smoother more floody beam. It does have a hotspot but it is smaller and not as well defined as the one on the PR-1.
> 
> Both beams are white when compared to the greenish SureFire UM2 I have handy on the desk. When compared with each other, the MV is slightly yellow, the PR-1 is a little purplish.
> 
> ...



That does, thank you. I've ordered one to try out. I've been carrying an EB1 200 lumen for a long time. The PR-1 would have replaced it but the clip wasn't secure enough for my tastes. I'm looking forward to the return to the knurling that Surefire seems to do like no other.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Feb 22, 2018)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> I ordered some Exell EBLI-16340HP6BT's. They only claim 600 mAh, I'll see how they do and report back here.



Just got the Exell IMR's, charged them and put one in the E1B-MV. The cell ran at what appeared to be close to full brightness on high for 28 minutes and then perceptibly dimmed somewhat and started to flicker. I cycled the power, there was still immediate flickering on high. Clicked down to low mode and the light was stable for several minutes before I discontinued the test.

On the Nitecore D4 charger initial voltage after the test was 2.57, apparently within the lower limit for recommended IMR cell discharge voltage from the specs I found for the AW IMR's.

Behavior of this battery in the E1B-MV seems to be similar to that of the primary CR123A cells in that there is plenty of warning when the cell gets weak and you can click down to low mode to find that spare battery (you did bring one, right? ).


----------



## carrot (May 18, 2018)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Just got the Exell IMR's, charged them and put one in the E1B-MV. The cell ran at what appeared to be close to full brightness on high for 28 minutes and then perceptibly dimmed somewhat and started to flicker. I cycled the power, there was still immediate flickering on high. Clicked down to low mode and the light was stable for several minutes before I discontinued the test.



Where can I order those? That's exactly the behavior I am looking for!


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (May 18, 2018)

carrot said:


> Where can I order those? That's exactly the behavior I am looking for!



I got mine from Amazon's website, the batteries are sold by Exell (check the spelling, there are similar homophonic brands). Search for 'Exell 16340'. The IMR batteries have a yellow label and the model number is EBLI-16340HP6-BT. Make sure you get the -BT version since it has the button contact on top.

At least I thought I got mine from Exell off Amazon, now that I look, I can't seem to find the button top variant of the cell. 

They seem to be similar in form and function to the old AW orange label unprotected IMR cells.

I'm using IMR's and a Z68 tailcap on my E1B-MV and it is a terrific light to have day or night. :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBluefish (Jun 12, 2018)

Just picked up a E1B-MV. 
This reminds me of my L4. Really nice, wide smooth beam, seamless transition from spot to spill. 
Not quite the icy white as the SSC in the L4, but no green or yellow, and about twice as bright, with a wide spill. And the low level is nice and diffuse, something the L4 never had. No, it is NOT a thrower, but will light up 25 meters ahead. The low might have been a bit brighter, but I will have take it out in the woods away from streetlights. There I think it will prove to be preferable to the low spot on the E1L & EB1.


----------



## Flashlight Dave (Jun 17, 2018)

BigBluefish said:


> Just picked up a E1B-MV.
> This reminds me of my L4. Really nice, wide smooth beam, seamless transition from spot to spill.
> Not quite the icy white as the SSC in the L4, but no green or yellow, and about twice as bright, with a wide spill. And the low level is nice and diffuse, something the L4 never had. No, it is NOT a thrower, but will light up 25 meters ahead. The low might have been a bit brighter, but I will have take it out in the woods away from streetlights. There I think it will prove to be preferable to the low spot on the E1L & EB1.


I find the low on the light to be just about perfect. It could be a little brighter but 10 lumens are good enough for low light situations.


----------



## Lucky Duck (Jun 19, 2018)

I too have recently picked up an E1B-MV. Well just a head which I've combined with an E1D body and an old E1B tail cap. Long live SF legos!

I find the MV beam perfect for my uses especially at work, mostly indoors around machinery. The low is a tad low but still quite useful. And of course the incomparable SF pocket clip. Have always loved that one.

If there is a fly in this ointment to be found it is in the low beam as mine has "a wee bit o' the Irish" in the tint, greenish that is. I suspect this is why it went up for sale. Not to worry tho, it don't bother me at all. 

On the whole this is a keeper and a daily user.


----------



## Flashlight Dave (Jun 29, 2018)

Has anyone noticed that the lens for the EB1 maxvision seems to not be tinted, meaning it does not have an anti reflective coating on it? The lens even seems like its plastic but I know it isn't.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jun 29, 2018)

Flashlight Dave said:


> Has anyone noticed that the lens for the EB1 maxvision seems to not be tinted, meaning it does not have an anti reflective coating on it? The lens even seems like its plastic but I know it isn't.



Didn't notice but I believe you are right. Also, is the E1B-MV lens slightly convex on the front surface? Most of the small Surefire lights seem to have coated lenses but I did find an old EB1-C in the drawer with an apparently uncoated lens.

When I try to compare the reflections off the front surface of the glass in these lights, the image from the E1B-MV appears smaller leading me to believe that the lens is slightly domed like many wristwatch crystals. Looking at the MV lens with magnification I can see some Newton's rings around the periphery where the glass meets the edge of the reflector.

And, with watch crystals, sometimes both sides of the glass, acrylic or sapphire are coated, sometimes only one side is. For example, the early version of the Omega X-33 'Mars Watch' had both sides of the domed sapphire crystal coated but it was a real fingerprint magnet. The next version had only the bottom surface of the crystal coated. I've got both versions of the watch and I can see the wisdom of the change.


----------



## Flashlight Dave (Jun 30, 2018)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Didn't notice but I believe you are right. Also, is the EB1-MV lens slightly convex on the front surface? Most of the small Surefire lights seem to have coated lenses but I did find an old EB1-C in the drawer with an apparently uncoated lens.
> 
> When I try to compare the reflections off the front surface of the glass in these lights, the image from the EB1-MV appears smaller leading me to believe that the lens is slightly domed like many wristwatch crystals. Looking at the MV lens with magnification I can see some Newton's rings around the periphery where the glass meets the edge of the reflector.
> 
> And, with watch crystals, sometimes both sides of the glass, acrylic or sapphire are coated, sometimes only one side is. For example, the early version of the Omega X-33 'Mars Watch' had both sides of the domed sapphire crystal coated but it was a real fingerprint magnet. The next version had only the bottom surface of the crystal coated. I've got both versions of the watch and I can see the wisdom of the change.


Well at least its not just mine then. So can we conclude that maybe Surefire is using ultra clear glass or maybe crystal?


----------



## Toehead (Jul 10, 2018)

I purchased an E1B-MV to replace my G2ZX. I do mis the momentary tail cap. Is their a tail cap that is compatible with the E1B-MV that I can purchase? Are there any downsides such as losing the hi-low feature or anything else?


----------



## Lucky Duck (Jul 11, 2018)

Check the Malkoff Devices website, they show an e series tailcap with momentery and constant on operation that may work with the E1B-MV. Am planning to pick one up myself, will keep you posted. 

Reasonably priced too with built in Malkoff goodness!

Also I understand that the High/Low function is in the head not the tailcap.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jul 11, 2018)

Toehead said:


> I purchased an E1B-MV to replace my G2ZX. I do mis the momentary tail cap. Is their a tail cap that is compatible with the E1B-MV that I can purchase? Are there any downsides such as losing the hi-low feature or anything else?






Lucky Duck said:


> Check the Malkoff Devices website, they show an e series tailcap with momentery and constant on operation that may work with the E1B-MV. Am planning to pick one up myself, will keep you posted.




I think the original E1B-MV tailcap has the same clicky functionality as the Malkoff tailcap. You can certainly get momentary operation by not pressing the clicky button all the way. Also, you can double-clutch the clicky and switch to low mode before clicking the button fully to continuous on.

Optics Planet has the OEM SureFire Z68 tailcap for ten dollars less than the Malkoff e-series tailcap. The current Z68 version seems to have exactly the same switch mechanism as the original E1B-MV tailcap but has a full shroud which allows the light to tailstand in candle mode. There are older versions of the Z68 with a different switch and unfortunately some fakes as well.

There is a black Z54 e-series Surefire switch listed as a lock-out tailcap with a momentary button discussed in old threads here. That might be what you are looking for if you don't want a clicky.

Some classic SF tailcap taxonomy in this CPF thread from 2007:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-with-IMAGES&p=2116459&viewfull=1#post2116459
​


----------



## Toehead (Jul 13, 2018)

That was a very useful link. Looks like the Z54 is the only option. Of course it looks discontinued and I can’t find any alternatives. Really surprises me given how many people modify surefire lights that they don’t have them available or have any type of newer version. That’s one of the reasons I like Surefire lights.

Malkoff has them but with the tail stand versions.


----------



## carrot (Jul 16, 2018)

Toehead said:


> That was a very useful link. Looks like the Z54 is the only option. Of course it looks discontinued and I can’t find any alternatives. Really surprises me given how many people modify surefire lights that they don’t have them available or have any type of newer version. That’s one of the reasons I like Surefire lights.
> 
> Malkoff has them but with the tail stand versions.



I think that LumensFactory has got you covered with their E-series twisty tailcap.

https://www.lumensfactory.com/en/product_detail.php?pid=371

Since the E1B-MV relies on toggling the power to switch modes this should work just fine, although triggering the low mode will require a quick double twist.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jul 16, 2018)

carrot said:


> I think that LumensFactory has got you covered with their E-series twisty tailcap.
> 
> https://www.lumensfactory.com/en/product_detail.php?pid=371



From the link above:



> Perfect for high current setups such as the IMR-E2 setup for the E Series lights and tactical momentary applications.
> 
> This tailcap follows design of the original Z52 twisty tailcap that was used on the early generation E Series lights and would be the perfect replacement of all worn out tailcaps.​



I'd say that the E1B-MV is definitely a high current light so this tailcap should be a great substitute for the hard anodized Z52 (or black Z54). :thumbsup:


----------



## Toehead (Jul 18, 2018)

Thanks for that info. Lumens Factory recommended the matte finish version to match the E1B-MV. I just ordered one.


----------



## Federal LG (Jul 20, 2018)

Wow... it´s been a while since my last post.

Anyway, I love this little light. It is small, bombproof construction, bi-directional pocket clip, aggressive knurling, monstrous output in high mode, "wall of light" beam pattern... My only dislike is about it´s runtime in high mode. Mine is a battery eater, and I only use SF CR123 batteries...

What is your average runtime in high mode? Sometimes I think Surefire should have given us "only" 300 lumens, but with a better runtime...


----------



## Flashlight Dave (Jul 21, 2018)

Federal LG said:


> Wow... it´s been a while since my last post.
> 
> Anyway, I love this little light. It is small, bombproof construction, bi-directional pocket clip, aggressive knurling, monstrous output in high mode, "wall of light" beam pattern... My only dislike is about it´s runtime in high mode. Mine is a battery eater, and I only use SF CR123 batteries...
> 
> What is your average runtime in high mode? Sometimes I think Surefire should have given us "only" 300 lumens, but with a better runtime...


I agree. 300 lumens with more runtime would be better. One option is to use the head of the Tactician on the body of the E1B MaxVision with a RCR 123. The advantage is that you can have it come on low all the time depending on the setting you have it on. The light produces around 500 lumens so its not so good on runtimes but you can have it come on low first and you are using rechargeable batteries.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jul 21, 2018)

Yep, I like the E1B-MV but as I lamented earlier in this thread, I miss a bright long lasting mid-level setting like the ones on the PK-PR1 and Surefire Sidekick lights.

Love the feel of the tiny MV light with a Z68 tailcap though. :thumbsup:


----------



## J_C_S (Jul 29, 2018)

New guy here so please go easy on me! I bought this light and it’s my first SF and First light that’s cost over $30 so a lot of this stuff is foreign to me. I’m loving the light but I do want to run rechargeables in it. I believe I need the 16340s? However, I don’t want to mess up the light and I see others have been using them but surefire recommends against it. How come it’s safe to use them in this light and not other surefire lights? Also what brand do you guys recommend for the batteries and charger? 

Thanks,


----------



## Lucky Duck (Aug 20, 2018)

Well, I did pickup one of the Malkoff E-Series Tailcaps for my E1B MV. And after using it for a few weeks I'll be the first to call it a...WINNER! 

It adds tail stand capability to an already fine light. Something I value in any light that I carry. It does not add any draw backs with that capability.

The tricap design is easier to manipulate than the crenellated E1D/E2D tailcap. At least with my fat fingers.

The design is also kinder to said thumb and fingers as the "flanges" not as thin and are more a bit more rounded than of the E1D/E2D type tailcap.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Aug 21, 2018)

Lucky Duck said:


> The tricap design is easier to manipulate than the crenellated Z68 tailcap. At least with my fat fingers.
> 
> The design is also kinder to said thumb and fingers as the "flanges" are less sharp and are more rounded than of the Z68.



For clarification, the standard Z68 actually does not have the crenellations:

https://www.opticsplanet.com/surefire-protective-rear-cap-assembly-black-z68.html

The similar (unnumbered?) tailcaps of the E1D and E2D are the ones with the cutouts in the shroud.

Like you, I initially tried the E2D tailcap but for me the Z68 seems to feel better. Tailstanding in a single cell light is a useful feature to me as well.

A shrouded tailcap does seem to make the small E1B-MV handle much better in my butterfingers. I'll have to check out the Malkoff, thanks for the report. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nimitz68 (Aug 21, 2018)

I have replaced the stock tailcap with an E1D/E2D scalloped shrouded tailcap and love it on this light. Having large hands it gives me additional purchase which I am missing on the standard configuration. In case anyone is wondering I just spoke with Surefire and there is no official designation for this tailcap. They use an internal code/SKU but it does not have an official name.


----------



## Lucky Duck (Aug 21, 2018)

Nimitz68 said:


> I have replaced the stock tailcap with an E1D/E2D scalloped shrouded tailcap and love it on this light. Having large hands it gives me additional purchase which I am missing on the standard configuration. In case anyone is wondering I just spoke with Surefire and there is no official designation for this tailcap. They use an internal code/SKU but it does not have an official name.



I stand corrected! (See above)


----------



## Nimitz68 (Aug 21, 2018)

Lucky Duck said:


> Well, I did pickup one of the Malkoff E-Series Tailcaps for my E1B MV. And after using it for a few weeks I'll be the first to call it a...WINNER!
> 
> It adds tail stand capability to an already fine light. Something I value in any light that I carry. It does not add any draw backs with that capability.
> 
> ...


I was not aware Malkoff made this. It looks really nice and very functional. Thanks for mentioning this.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Dec 13, 2018)

If you're thinking about getting an E1B-MV, Amazon has them for less than $90  in their Deal of The Day which expires a few hours from now at midnight PST.


----------



## ATF628 (Dec 20, 2018)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> ...Amazon has them for less than $90...



Yup, got mine for $83 and loving it! I'm not a flashaholic but I've wanted a Surefire for well over 10 years now and I'm glad I was able to pull the trigger at a much more reasonable price.


----------



## tonywalker23 (Jan 30, 2019)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> If you're thinking about getting an E1B-MV, Amazon has them for less than $90  in their Deal of The Day which expires a few hours from now at midnight PST.



I wish I saw this a month ago


----------



## GoVegan (Apr 6, 2019)

Jose Marin said:


> Did a runtime test today hope this is useful!
> Fenix 16340 700mah vs sf 123. Fenix held 100% regulation for 30mins untill protection cutoff at 3.4v. Sf 123 fell out of regulation with in the first few mins and flickered really bad starting around 54% untill i terminated at 18%




When the E1B MV was released I thought that this would be a good option for a small pocketable light and I was hoping that it would have better regulation like the original E1B, instead it has a similar runtime chart as the 200/300 lumen EB1 lights.
I was really disappointed when I saw this chart back in Oct 2017 and not long after that ended up buying the Malkoff MDC SHO instead which I later replaced with a HDS light for better runtime.
I'd still like to consider the Backup MV as a backup light for the bag (to replace a Protac) and maybe an option for family gifts as the light is small and simple operation and not too expensive.

So can anyone confirm if this CR123 runtime as detailed in Jose's chart is absolutely correct, or if it was an issue that was later fixed?
For me personally I can not purchase a light that is supposedly rated for 1.3 hours but starts to flicker after 27 mins.
Damn I wish all companies produced runtime charts like Streamlight does, it would keep them honest and make purchasing decisions a lot easier for customers.

BTW thanks for taking the time to test and chart the light Jose.


----------



## Modernflame (Apr 6, 2019)

GoVegan said:


> I was really disappointed when I saw this chart back in Oct 2017 and not long after that ended up buying the Malkoff MDC SHO instead which I later replaced with a HDS light for better runtime.
> I'd still like to consider the Backup MV as a backup light for the bag (to replace a Protac) and maybe an option for family gifts as the light is small and simple operation and not too expensive.



For what it's worth, the MDC SHO will also crush a CR123 in short order. The run time graph is quite similar to the SF, although I'm not aware of any flickering issues with the Malkoff.


----------



## EzGoingKev (Jun 27, 2019)

I just picked up one of these for $63 brand new.

The 5 lumen low has the greenish tint to it. The 400 lumen high is a nice bright white light with a good beam with a little more spill than throw. 

For really close up stuff I like the 5 lumen low better than Surefire's 15 lumen low on other lights.

IMO it should be:

5 lumens low
~75 lumens mid
400 lumens high

Surfire needs to learn how to give their lights more run time.


----------



## tonywalker23 (Jun 27, 2019)

$63 where at?



EzGoingKev said:


> I just picked up one of these for $63 brand new.
> 
> The 5 lumen low has the greenish tint to it. The 400 lumen high is a nice bright white light with a good beam with a little more spill than throw.
> 
> ...


----------



## euroken (Jun 27, 2019)

EzGoingKev said:


> I just picked up one of these for $63 brand new.
> 
> The 5 lumen low has the greenish tint to it. The 400 lumen high is a nice bright white light with a good beam with a little more spill than throw.
> 
> ...



They have three levels?


----------



## GoVegan (Jun 27, 2019)

euroken said:


> They have three levels?



No that's not what he wrote.



EzGoingKev said:


> IMO it should be:
> 
> 5 lumens low
> ~75 lumens mid
> ...



As for 3 levels, the light only has High/Low as it is designed as a tactical light, it needs to be simple, hence only 2 modes. But I agree it does need longer runtime. 250/5 lumens would make more sense and would then have over 3 hours of runtime on high.


----------



## euroken (Jun 27, 2019)

Oh, got it. I thought he found one with 3 levels  

Skimming over the messages...getting myself in trouble.


----------



## jkid1911 (Nov 1, 2019)

So when it comes to batteries, in summation....?

cr123s don't last worth a....
rcr123 will work but last no better than the cr123
icr16340 will work but are only marginally better than a cr123 and die without warning
imr16340 will work and offer the best performance overall

Now that my favorite AW IMR16340s are no longer available, is there a consensus on the best alternative?


----------



## RobertMM (Nov 2, 2019)

jkid1911 said:


> So when it comes to batteries, in summation....?
> 
> cr123s don't last worth a....
> rcr123 will work but last no better than the cr123
> ...



Fenix and Klarus make 16340s that actually top 700mAh at 1Amp draw, and the newer Vapcell 16340 does even better at 750mAh, as per HKJ's tests.


----------



## jkid1911 (Nov 2, 2019)

RobertMM said:


> Fenix and Klarus make 16340s that actually top 700mAh at 1Amp draw, and the newer Vapcell 16340 does even better at 750mAh, as per HKJ's tests.


Great thanks!!


----------



## GoVegan (Jan 16, 2020)

So I purchased my first Surefires recently and have been EDCing them both for 1 month or so.
Really I don't think I've ever been so disappointed with any other purchases. Ordered the E1B MV and the Titan-A.

As documented and graphed a couple of years ago, the runtime of the E1B MV on high is really terrible, specs list it 1.25 hours (1 Hour 15 mins), but when I tested it with a new battery I started getting very slight flicker (my eyes are very sensitive to it) just after 22 mins, and by 28 mins I think anyone would have been able to see it, by 32 mins it was bad, and it continued until 1 turned off the light just after 1 hour and 15 mins. I would say the lumens still seemed about 40-50 at that time but I tried turning it back on and nothing... not what you'd want in a tactical light.
I'm just really disappointed that Surefire never fixed the issue or the listed runtime specs because as far as I'm concerned they are just lying about the runtime.

Anyway I love the feel, great in a pocket, build quality is awesome, High/Low UI is great, just that runtime is awful. Also bought a Z68 tailcap for it too.
And on top of that one of my Titan A light's UI seems to want to stick to high occasionally (even after cleaning the threads), other one works fine.

So really not impressed with Surefire's specs/standards.

My hopes for future versions of the Backup series are to not see above 1.5 A draw, min 1.5 hour on high, flat regulated runtime, battery warning by flicker after 1.5 hours. If that means having a high of only 300 lumens, then so be it.

My advice to anyone considering purchasing the E1B-MV would be to look at the HDS EDC LE, or the Streamlight Protac 1L-1AA / 1L, Elzetta Alpha or even the Malkoff MDC SHO as they are all better lights, especially for run time, and in my testing none of these lights will leave you in the dark like the E1B-MV.


----------



## archimedes (Jan 16, 2020)

GoVegan said:


> ....As documented and graphed a couple of years ago, the runtime of the E1B MV on high is really terrible ....
> 
> I'm just really disappointed that Surefire never fixed the issue or the listed runtime specs....



The ANSI FL1 runtime standard is basically how long to get down to 10% of the initial output (after 30 sec at max with fresh cells, etc)

To my understanding it says nothing about regulation. The decrease from 100% to 10% could be a straight line down, or held completely flat at 99% until crashing to 1% at that last second. Makes no difference for the reported spec.

Now, that may make a rather big difference in utility for certain purposes, but that has nothing to do with the definition of the spec.


----------



## GoVegan (Jan 17, 2020)

archimedes said:


> The ANSI FL1 runtime standard is basically how long to get down to 10% of the initial output (after 30 sec at max with fresh cells, etc)
> 
> To my understanding it says nothing about regulation.



Of course I understand the ANSI standards and while far from ideal for certain applications such as tactical flashlights at least it is a standard. My issue is that that the flickering of a light (indicating that the battery needs replacing) should not be included in the advertised runtime.
Surefire lists the specs as 75 mins, but when it starts flickering after 27 or 28 mins, then it should be advertised as a 27 or 28 min runtime on high. Them listing it as 75 mins is just downright dirty and deceitful.

Surefire apparently used to under-quote and over perform in their listed specs, well this is certainly not the case with the E1B-MV.
I think this is what happens to them when they stick by their philosophy of #allthelumens no matter the cost in terms of battery safety, design of the specs and usage practicality. If they want to fight in the lumens war then their engineers should first understand the limitations of the the battery chemistry and the drivers/LEDs that they are designing their lights around, or at least not be driven by their marketing team.
At least for now, every time I see that ridiculous #allthelumens tag on social media posted by one of their shills, all I can think of is #disappointed.


----------



## jkid1911 (Jan 17, 2020)

I have one and absolutely love it. However, to be clear I use it a minute at a time at best and I always have 4 back up batteries at hand for it. I realize this doesn't contribute to the run time debate, but just want to add how much I like it and how unfortunate it is that the run is so limited regardless of claims. The beam profile is great and would be just good with less output. I'm guessing SF fell prey to the lumens war and overextended the,selves on this one....


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jan 17, 2020)

GoVegan said:


> Anyway I love the feel, great in a pocket, build quality is awesome, High/Low UI is great, just that runtime is awful.



Agreed. Nice light but it's begging for a longer runtime medium setting of, say, 100 lumens. The 5 lumen low is fine for dark adapted eyes in the woods perhaps but not bright enough for most tasks like trying to find a connector that has come loose in car wiring (I speak from recent experience). And, if you run it on high, as GoVegan says, you get maybe 30 minutes before the battery tanks.


----------



## WDR65 (Jan 17, 2020)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Agreed. Nice light but it's begging for a longer runtime medium setting of, say, 100 lumens. The 5 lumen low is fine for dark adapted eyes in the woods perhaps but not bright enough for most tasks like trying to find a connector that has come loose in car wiring (I speak from recent experience). And, if you run it on high, as GoVegan says, you get maybe 30 minutes before the battery tanks.



Sounds like you’re describing the PKDL PR-1. It’s three modes and runs longer on high than the E1b while having a similar output. I think I asked about the difference between the E1b and it in this same thread. I have both and while the PR-1 isn’t as floody it’s close. I just wish it had Surefire style anodizing and knurling.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jan 17, 2020)

WDR65 said:


> Sounds like you’re describing the PKDL PR-1. It’s three modes and runs longer on high than the E1b while having a similar output. I think I asked about the difference between the E1b and it in this same thread. I have both and while the PR-1 isn’t as floody it’s close. I just wish it had Surefire style anodizing and knurling.



I've got the PKDL PR-1 as well. I agree, I'd love the same functionality in the SF E1B MV. I also prefer the SureFire HA finish and knurling to the artistic funky aesthetics of the PR-1.


----------



## GoVegan (Jan 26, 2020)

Greg Lapin of VATA talks about the Backup MV in this new video.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8kVWaamPx8

Profile: http://vatagroup.net/about.html


----------



## GoVegan (Jun 3, 2020)

There was a good article I read a while ago. I won't link to it here, but it comes up as the first URL when searching for the article title in DuckDuckGo.
Anyway she carries a SureFire E1B-MV

The 8 Things a (Former) Secret Service Agent Carries at All Times
"Surefire is the brand that I’ve always used. It is the best. Police use it, so if it’s good enough for law enforcement and all the tactical teams, then it’s good enough for you."


----------



## Hatchet5 (Nov 19, 2020)

Mine has arrived two days ago and i like this little light. This light is very well made an soo beautiful. I like the black Finish 

For me the Low Mode is bright enough for 90% of EDC Tasks, the High Mode ist super bright (cool temperature). My G2 Nitrolon has an Aluminum head with a drop in with 500 Lumen and ist not that bright as the E1B-MV

https://www.directupload.net/file/d/6007/4t9joiaj_jpg.ht
https://www.directupload.net/file/d/6007/sgywb66x_jpg.htm
https://www.directupload.net/file/d/6007/xdjoa9w8_jpg.htm
https://www.directupload.net/file/d/6007/5hrd8hgd_jpg.htm


----------



## GoVegan (Aug 17, 2021)

This light was released in Jan 2017, over 4.5 years ago.
Anyone have any insight or thoughts on when the upgrade to the E1B-MV is due.

I'm thinking 2022 Shot Show, which is currently scheduled for mid Jan, but who knows if the event will be canceled or not. Anyway I guess either way, Surefire will probably stick to that release schedule tentatively. Then again maybe no upgrade for another 18 more months until Jan 2023.

I'm hoping we can see longer and honest runtimes (especially as the rechargeable cells only have a runtime of less than half the CR123 cells), also more throw would be nice.


----------

